# April 2017 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in April, good luck xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hey so I'm the first to post here  

I'm not sure if i am supposed to be here or the March 2ww thread so I have posted in both lol. 

I have had 2 embryos transferred on Wednesday 22nd/3 and my OTD is 3rd April. Was supposed to be the 1st April but ss it fell on weekend the are pushing me out an extra 2 days x 

I had one top grade AA blast put back, and a lovely looking 7 Cell embryo put back (the 7 cell was slightly behind for day 5 but she said is looking like it would catch up) now just the waiting to see the outcome lol x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

So I've been incredibly impatient and tested a week early. 

I did a test 2 days ago and then another this morning, both using first wee of the day. 

Both times there's a very very faint line. 

I know I should be patient but do we think this is a positive or because I've just done it too it doesn't mean anything. I know it's to do with the hcg levels so I'm guessing they just aren't high enough to find out either way. 

I don't have sore boobs but have had twinges and have felt sick a bit some mornings until I eat which was what happened when I was pregnant last time. 

2WW is just killing me this.time around. I'm just desperate to know and then can either be excited or have time to grieve and just feel sad and have a bit of time to wallow before I get back to work.


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

It's such a long wait isn't it?! 

Did you take a trigger shot as part of your protocol? xx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Feels like forever this time, I think because my transfer got pushed back. 

I did an FET so no trigger just millions of drugs. I'm taking progesterone in about 4 different ways.


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Dee I do feel really positive about you! I have a good feeling. 

I would test early too. 

My test date wont be until about the 18th ish as im still on stims


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jengles: what DPT are you lovey?? Fingers crossed for stronger line next time xx if there is even a a smidgy of a line then ita positive love x so excited for u x im sure we have  cycled before almost same time ?? 

Mo: thanks love x i feel positive too x I really dont want to test early ha ha but im not seeing the 1st as early as its my original OTD so am Testing then. 

Tho if ill be able not to test from 7dp is another thing ha ha I found out with Layla my fet rainbow baby at 6dp5dt x. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

See I like to test early as I build up positivee thoughts and think its worked so if I wait it would be a hard blow if it was beg. Whereaa if I test early and get say 5 negs over 5 days for example, it softens the blow by otd. Dies that make sense?


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Yeah I understand that x but for me it doesn't soften the blow just makes it worse x plus i think i also don't want to teat as my friend did iui and waa testing daily in the last week of her 2ww she isn't pregnant and it drove her mad and i feel for her x her af arrived the day after she stopped Cyclogest x i dont want to be like she was bless her x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

I know! Either way its so hard isnt it. Although nit sure if I can test early this time as docs given me ovritrelle right after transfer so that hcg will be in my system a good ten days   do you know why they are doing that? Instead if cyclogest


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Mo : every time i had a ovitrelle after a FET transfer I tested it out and was gone after 5 days as was only 8 clicks so half dose xx also i never had any progesterone for my FET's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey Dee OTD is 1st Apr but I've already tested and it's a   will wait a couple of days to do bloods but currently very happy. 

Yes I think maybe your cancelled cycle we were last in groups together as i was last in 2ww in august. 

No i don't know much about ovitrelle but I know it's hard to decide if you should test early, I kind of scared myself which is why I did another one yesterday.


----------



## MrsTICSI (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Dee, 

My OTD is the 2nd so we will be finding out around the same time. No symptoms here yet as such don't know if that's a good or bad thing. We had a good quality blastocyst transferred on 22nd, medicated FET. Had a failed fresh cycle in December.

Jengles amazing news congratulations on your BFP! Xxx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello!

I was on the March 2ww but really my otd is in April so I should probably stick around here.
Had a transfer on 23 of March and testing day will be 4th. I'll test earlier though.
I am already going mad, reading into everything.
Do you guys have any symptoms? This is my first fet, medicated but I didn't have a hcg injection.

Congratulations for all those that have their bfp already, I hope we'll all get there.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

hi everyone - 

odd test will be the 10/04 for me - had IUI today, was due for IVF but didn't have enough follicles so they thought they would try this instead.

Good Luck to everyone - have a feeling this 2 weeks is going to drag....


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

well its BFP!!!!  I think  

the line is faint but not a squinter! and came up quite quickly, not sure how to feel really, im trying not to get excited but im still thinking, is this it! is it my turn now! I know it could be a chemical or a MC again BUT I have never had one come up this early,   

I used FRER and have another 3 left so I was thinking maybe 8dp then 10dp then, 12dp will be sunday so I can do my bloods Tuesday my official OTD. then I think some more Thursday. still getting AF like cramps though on and off and still massive sore boobs started to feel sick as well but I don't know if I am convincing myself I am or I actually am! jesus I hate the 2ww   

 so for now im going to   with all my heart the line gets darker (never had that before either) and   whatever is in there stays there,  but for today and even if its just for today im happy


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jengles thats fab x what days past transfer are you ?? Ah yeah that's right x was pretty low last August coz of the cancelled cycle love x congratulations to u xx 

Hi mrsticisi aww that's good x goodluck too x my transfer was also 22nd with 1 AA blast and a 7 cell x really hoping this is our cycle as last year my cycle got cancelled before ec as no response after 13 days x was devastated x

Hey aley xx welcome and good luck x

Hey jen welcome xx goodluck with test day x 

Congratulations Alex xx what dp are u ?

Afm : so I'm now 5dp5dt and now I'm getting achy boobies and a headache as well as constipated lol. The 2ww is now getting to me x yesterday i didn't want to test now I just want to know lol even tho I know its too early lol x oh its all about waiting, think what have made me feel this way is I stumbled today n almost fell over luckily I didn't tho but it scared me x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hay im 6dp5dt = faint positive, going to test tomorrow at 8dp then friday 10dp then sunday 12dp i want to see if the line gets darker 

Udate - sometimes its a good idea to test early, if you miss a missed MC or a chemical its best to know what day it happens plus if you can get to implantation stage at all, then clexane might be added for next time.

Even though its awful in both circumstances its better to get as much info as possible

xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hey Alex Congratulations xx are you 6 or 7dp today as if u r testing tomorrow at 8dp that would make u 7dp today lol  x good luck testing xx hope the line gets stronger for u x

Just curious but what tests r u using??

Yeah that's very true i never thought about it like that xx I wasn't going to but i think if my first response tests arrive today im gonna test tomorrow lol x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New_to_all_this (Jul 17, 2015)

Morning all. Never really posted in this but I'm going mad already so thought I'd try! I'm now 3dp3dt. 2 put back both 8 cell grade 3 and 5. This is our second round. First round we got zero fertilisation :-(. I've been having af pains pretty much from day 1. But last night I had a sharp pain on my right side. Almost like a stitch! I still have it today and generally just feeling bleurgh. Really hoping af isn't on her way! OTD isn't until 6th April. Our clinic haven't even mentioned doing a hpt just going their for bloods. Any advice!? Lol


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Welcome New x goodluck with ur  2ww x im 6dp5dt and beginning to go mad lol c


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Dee - its torture isn't it? im just trying to keep myself busy and not get too carried away but also think positive. Started the pessaries last night - oh the joy but to be honest im willing to do whatever it takes to get my BFP.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

It is torture to be honest ha ha x woke up this morning convinced i  am not pregnant so had a word with my embies in my belly and now i feel better ha ha x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

Hi Ladies, can I join you.  I became PUPO today with a lovely 3BB embie, and four more they are going to let grow overnight to see if they become good enough for freezing.

I'm already googling successes with a 3BB and driving myself insane - have only been PUPO for hours.  How am I going to cope with days of this!!  

OTD is Thursday 6 April.  Fingers crossed, would love a sibling for my son


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

hay I'm using FRER going to teat again tomorrow and fingers crossed the lines still there! xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

congrats Alex - hope it stays for you 

Dee - i have been talking to my tummy and saying positive things. Feel like a right crank haha.

roundtwo - congrats on being PUPO how exciting, hope this cycle keeps going well for you, I noticed from the other thread that your OTD is a few days before mine.


AFM - Trying to staying away google. and just keep myself busy i know nothing will be happening yet. Going to try and hold out till test day of 10/04. Any one got any tips for helping to pass the time?

x


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

JEN, my clinic test 14 days from EC so quite early! 2 days earlier than my last clinic


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Round two: hey love x hope the 2ww doesn't send u to mad lol xx a 3BB sounds lovely one xx goodluck with the call to see how tge others are doing x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

well 8dp5dt and the line is still there, a little darker this time but not by much, im starting to get excited but dont really want to just incase, please god stay with me! 

next test day friday


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Sounds great Alex xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

Congrats Alex, sounds good. Really hope it's your time!

Had a call from the clinic and I have two TWO!! Embryos they have managed to freeze. I'm delighted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

round two - great news on the frosties! really hoping that this cycle is the one for you and things continue to go well.

AFM - No symptoms yet apart from feeling a bit bloat but that will be the delightful pessaries. OH thinks it hilarious i have to have them 3 times a day. The things we put ourselves through in the pursuit of happiness eh?. Managing to stay away from Dr Google although admit i have been on Nurse Youtube a little. I think im going to feel more anxious as the time goes so relatively calm for now...

New - cant help about the pains as i didn't have ET but IUI, I had some slight cramps the day of procedure and day after which the nurse said were normal as the catheter they used on me sometimes irraties the cervix/womb. My clinic gave me a HPT to try and if that is positive i have to ring for bloods. Each clinic is different though. Hope the 2WW is going ok for you

Jen

x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jen : how come pesseries 3 times a day ?? 

Hope everyone else is good

Afm: so I'm 7dp5dt today and i know i said I wouldn't test but I couldn't resist and I tested and It was a BFN. I am totally gutted and have cried all day. My otd is Monday tho officially should be Saturday. I am totally gutted as when i had a bfp with my rainbow baby Layla I found out today at 7days past, so i know that im not pregnant. I will test again on Saturday just in case but i think I'm out. Gutted as this will probably our last cycle and with no Frosties am screwed really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear that dee. Take care and give your self the space to grieve. Although otd is for a reason and you're not out until then! 


I have 1 grade 3 and 1grade 2 blasts on board. Embryologist wasn't very excited about them so not feeling hopeful. Otd is 10th  . I already want to start testing!


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thanks orchidz love x i am hoping the result changes but I'm not too hopeful x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Dee - Really hope that you have just tested too early and fingers crossed  for a different outcome. absolutely no idea why i have to have the pessaries 3 times a day, its for 21 days too. Im hoping that its going to help so ill just keep plodding on with the awfulness! 

Orchidz - we are testing buddies.. do you think you will manage to hold out till then or will you test early?


Is everyone else just on one pessary a day? I feel cheated having the horrible things 3 times a day!

Jen

x


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

jenstuttz - I have been on 3 a day and im now on 2 so its normal, think it just depends on what protocol you were on

8868dee - don't panic yet pickle my other BFP,s weren't until days 9 and 11 it all depends on the grade of egg and lining thickness at trigger, I really hope it changes for you and ill say a little   for you too


im still having AF cramps all the time, had them since transfer and massive boobs so just taking it easy, not going to test tomorrow going to do it Saturday, looked at the tests last night and 6dp5dt looks dark but the 8dp5dt one looks lighter so if its BFN tomorrow I cant bear coming to work, but still  , please god stay with me xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi 

so I test early mainly because I want to know I can get some implantation,  I don't want to miss a missed MC or a chemical, as next time I might just need some more meds so I want all the information I can get BUT as some of you might know testing early sucks!! so this is my question

I tested BFP at 6dp5dt faint line grew darker, 8dp5dt darker line grew fainter!!!!! 

so  when did you get your BFP? was the line dark or faint? just want a bit of reassurance   thanks


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Nope Jen I'm also on crinone x3 a day and also cyclogest x2 a day but anally. It's to prevent miscarriage. Last time I had them until 12 weeks but i think just once a day. 

Dee there's still hope. 

Alex sounds like we might be in the same boat. I don't understand at all. Why get positive and then negative, what happens in there? 

AFM after getting a negative and then a faint positive yesterday who knows what's going on. I am going for blood test on Friday morning if i manage to get a positive then. Pray for me ladies


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Alex was both times you tested with first morning urine and with the same brand of test? Different tests might show a lighter result depending on the strength of the test. This happened to me a few times because I was always a serial tester but had different brands of tests, some showed dark then others would barely show. I also did have the experience of tests going lighter when I had chemical pregnancies, not to say that's what's happening with you but just wanted to be honest. Hopefully there is another reason. Is your actual test date soon? x


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Best of luck Jengles, pregnancy tests are known to give false negatives but not false positives. 

Jen I will probably test next Tuesday and then closer to otd. Am going out today to see if I can get cheap tests and will test out the trigger. I have zero patenice! I'm on cyclogest *2 times a day. 


On my last bfp, I swear I felt the implantation happen on the day after transfer, it was this weird pain/feeling and I knew from then it had worked. I've been waiting for that feeling today but nothing so far😞 Has anyone else felt it or am I mad?


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi, yeah im only using FRER, and I did both in the morning, OTD is 04/03/17, just wish I had 2 dark lines and that's it none of this holding it in different lights


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Alex1979 - Did you have a trigger shot? could it of been that making your test a bit darker?
Another reason may be a chemical, my friend had 4 days of a strong positive getting lighter and dissapearing all before otd. 
I do think though the tests can be lighter or darker. On my they were all different shades until I started using the digital ones. Maybe get one of those and see what it says. Fingers crossed for you. Its a horrible time.


I just got the call that I have none for freezing. Totally gutted. Anyone else not have any for freezing and still got a positive?


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jen: thanks love x i just no the answer now tho. So hard isn't it  . Im on 2 pesseries a day until Saturday morning when i have my last one x 

Alex: thanks love I appreciate it though i know its bfn i just have that feeling now x im now 8dp5dt  so i only have till Saturday now to wait. Hoping ur bfp lines get darker x 

Jengles: thanks love x am thinking of u love hoping u get a positive on Friday xx 

Afm: thanks everyone for the support though i think that the bfn will be the end result come Saturday. I honestly felt like it had worked up until yesterday now i know it didn't. Totally gutted. totally devastated and cant stop crying. No one i know understands and they find everything so easy it's just not fair x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

Dee, so sorry to read your news. It's devastating and I totally understand the need for a sibling for your little one.  It's different when you are trying for a first time baby but it's still a strong need.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Evening ladies, feels like time is dragging today but once the weekend is done i'll be almost half way and hoping time moves quicker. Im so tempted to test early but as ive had iui i wouldn't know when to test and i would hate to get a false result so think ill probably end up waiting till official OTD.

Had absolutely no symptoms - not sure if that is a good or bad thing, i know that everyones different but just wanting something... anything..

Orchidz - so sorry to hear that you had no suitable frosties, fingers crossed the transferred ones give you the BFP.

Dee - sending you huge hugs, life can be so cruel and i think unless you have been through it people can never truly understand, ive found so much support and help on this site. Do keep us updated with what the test says on Saturday.

Question - i used to love a nice warm bath to relax but haven't had one since the IUI as im paranoid it stop things from working, anyone know what the official line is and whether you can have them?


----------



## angel_sara (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi every1

I had my ET today, OTD on 12/04/17. it my 1st FET

I wish every good luck.


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Jen , I think you're meant to avoid baths. Although I'm not sure for how long.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies I've been reading along but wasn't planning on posting this 2WW but here I am! I transferred 2 blasts on 22/3 so I'm 8dp5dt today. My clinic's OTD is Sunday (2nd) but I'm with Serum who ask for a HCG test so I have that booked in for first thing Monday morning, so will be 12dp5dt by then.

This is my 7th transfer. Yes, that's right, 7th! All BFNs. I had a suspected very early CP last time when I tested the day before OTD so I'm definitely waiting for OTD this time as I can't handle any additional disappointment and heartache brought about by that experience again.

A few significant changes in this cycle - had a hysteroscopy with implantation cuts in Greece, LIT for the first time and I'm not taking any steroids. I've been on sterioids on every cycle with the exception of my first (only NHS attempt) but the Prof Quenby/Brosnens biopsy said I had normal NK cells in my uterus so I shouldn't take steroids so wanted to try the theory this attempt. We shall see...

Congratulations to all the BFPs and big hugs and large glasses of wine for the BFNs! Huge good luck wishes to everyone else. I hope this is a lucky thread 🍀

Jen - Serum give you a factsheet at transfer and it specifically says no baths throughout the 2WW so I guess you'd have to ask at the point of a BFP. I've never got to that point so can't help past then! Good luck x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Round two: thanks lovely xx 
yeah it is although this has hit me harder than any other bfn cycle has x not sure why maybe its coz we have no frosties im not sure x 

Jen: thanks lovely i will do x 

Welcome angel gl xx 

Welcome ilovewesties i am also same points as u i have tested but got BFN and although my clinic should be doing my bet Saturday they aren't because its a weekend so i too am in on Monday 

Afm: even though I tested negative yesterday and today im gonna use my tests up for tomorrow and Saturday incthe hope it changes but I don't think it will xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

well today i bottled it and didn't test,as the 8dp5dt test got lighter during the day, the first one got darker so if it is BFN today couldn't bear getting that result then coming to work, will test tomorrow morning though and hopefully see something! did a poundland test last night and got 2 faint lines so   it stays xx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

It's over, definitely over x 3 negative tests this morning. Unfortunately I was pregnant but had a chemical pregnancy/very early miscarriage. So even though you can't get a false positive you can get one that fades away over a couple of weeks. I'm glad I tested early and knew I was pregnant.


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Jengles. Sending big hugs. Give yourself time to grieve(along with a bottle of wine if it helps) and start planning for the future. Xxx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks orchidz yes I will definitely be having some wine 

I need to talk it over with my husband but  I need some time off to rest and heal.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

gutted for you jengles - its such an emotional journey all this. Take time to look after yourself and heal.

Thinking of you 

x


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi all I had my 3 day transfer yesterday so in the 2 ww have cramps today so feeling a bit anxious but will wait and see..hopw you are all well

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good luck chocoholic - can i ask did you have one or 2 put in? i remember during my last 2ww i had cramps for a couple of days afterwards -ive just started trteatment for my next ET


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks betty  just 1 ..but it only takes the 1 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

it does indeed chocoholic - i am only having one put in in may. The last 2 times i had 2 put in but only one this next time


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Really hope it stays Alex xx 

Jengles: oh no im so sorry lovely xx 
Chocoholic: goodluck in ur 2WW lovely xx 

Afm: well its my OTD tomorrow but I already know its a bfn. I will however still test tomorrow and still have to go for my bloods Monday which kinda adds more heartache to this cycle i guess. But i have decided to stop my progesterone as was only on it till the morning anyway but I figured why delay the impossible anymore 

Goodluck everyone else x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Dee im so sorry. Im hoping you have a total surprise and get what you want in the morning! 💟💟


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Dee..let us know how you get on today..all is not lost 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Ladies I need you to tell me to step away from Dr Google! I was woken in the night by an intense sharp stabbing pain in my lower left abdomen. It didn't last long but was strong enough to wake me up! Then now I feel like there's a dull ache in the same place almost constant but with a sort of pins and needles feeling every now and again. This is my 7th cycle and I've never experienced anything like this. I really want to hold out and test tomorrow (OTD) so I'm just going to have to be patient and wait 😬 but I'm now worried as rather than seeing it as a potentially positive sign, it seems that lots of women who have had pain on the left have ended up with an ectopic. I swear the 2WW gets harder each time! One more sleep... Just need to step away from my phone and keep myself busy today.

Hope you're all doing OK? Anyone testing today or tomorrow? xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Jengles: im so sorry lovely take time for yourself this journey is so awful sometimes xx

Dee   you have good news xx

IloveWesties - ive had that before, sometimes feel like I'm going to burst my womb when I sneeze! my clinic said its your ovaries filling back up with fluid after a cycle, its perfectly normal but as time goes on they feel pinchy and pull a lot when moving because they are so full, hence the pain. good luck for testing though

well I think its safe to say I'm  !!!!!!

the line is as dark as the control line, OTD is Tuesday and that's when I get betas done, I'm still cautious as I have been here so many times before, still have AF cramps massive boobs, spots and a little sickness   this time its my turn xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Alex - great news, congratulations! Good luck for your blood test on Tuesday x

Thanks for the advice but I know it's not ovary pain. I did a FET so didn't have EC but also know what ovary pain feels like (I know when I'm ovulating as I can feel it in my ovaries!) and this is lower down x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hey all

So as expected the test was a bfn  my af also just arrived [

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

8868dee - I'm so so sorry my love, this is the worst bit about it, take time out to grieve before you make any other plans, thinking of you xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

So sorry dee   if you have low amh, or dont get many eggs you should try create clinic. Think its like 6 natural cycles. Google it. Sounds good.  Its so **** isnt it! 💟💟💟


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ladies 
I hope you don't mind me joining your thread. 
This is my second cycle of ivf and I'm already struggling. I see how many cycles you ladies have been through so I guess I'm not as strong as some of you have had to be .

I had my EC Monday 5 eggs by transfer day just 2 x morulas to transfer they hadn't made it to blasto by the transfer this morning so I have to say I'm a bit worried 😳 . The embryologist said they can be at morula stage because they are a bit slow or ..... poor quality .... with my age (42) I'm worried it's the latter . To make this more stressful my pregnancy test is due on my birthday ... I pray it's a happy one  

For ladies still waiting for results I hope you are hanging in there.

Dee , Jengles and I love Westies so sorry , take care of yourselves big hug this is a really tough journey 
Xx


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Ilovewesties - Could it of been implantation pains?

Dee- So sorry, Take care of yourselfxxxx

Alex - Wohooo!!!! Congratulations!

Twinkletoes- I am in the position as you. Ive had 1 early blast and 1 morula put back. They didnt look the best on the screen so I am not holding out much hope.

AFM- 3dp5dt and I've already done two tests... I was going to test out the trigger shot but that didnt even show on the test. I thought it would of stayed in your system for 10days?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

BFN for me. Again 

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Dear Ilovewesties

I'm sorry you had BFN result, this ivf stuff truly is heartbreaking, I hope you're  taking good care of yourself . I'm in 2ww but if I'm completely honest with myself I'm not holding out much hope . I'm 42 ... I turn 43 on the day my pregnancy test is due . Had two morulas transferred yesterday ( hadn't made it to blastocysts) could be slow or poor quality. 

Orchids
I'm trying to keep busy but I'm already looking at DE ... I'm just very tired of the ivf rollercoaster and I have not been through what a lot of you ladies have ( i.e. Number of cycles / procedures etc) . I really don't know what to do if this cycle fails . My age is against me do I give up on the dream of having my own genetic child do I try to save the extra money and do tandem cycle OE and donor cycle . 

I know it's earlier days , I don't even have the result from this cycle . I just can explain it , I've just not got good vibes from yesterday's transfer , I felt like the embryologist was vague on purpose . I felt like I could see it in her eyes . She said "it's impossible to grade the morulas , we prefer to get them to blastocyst stage " . I felt as though in her eyes she was saying you're 42 nearly 43 , who are you kidding . 

I know it sounds crazy but I swear I just felt this enormous amount of pity from her as though she knew more than she was letting on . 

So I've lay awake most of last night , I don't know what I'd do without this forum . sorry this post is such doom and gloom I'm just really struggling 
X


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

IloveWesties - I'm so sorry for your result, theres nothing I can say to make you feel any better, just take time to grieve and maybe make other plans, your strong enough, so don't worry for now, you will pick yourself up again, we always do! xx

Twinkletoes42 - don't give up!, I know how desperate you feel, this cycle my clinic messed me around again, refused to help me when I asked and didn't answer any of my questions, I ended up self medicating and arguing with them for weeks, they lied about my  lining, they said from 6mm it went to 10,1mm but was 8mm at ET!!! and forgot to do MACS, and they said next stage is donor as my eggs weren't good enough, and now I have BFP again waiting for beta tests. I have been with 11 clinics over 4 years and have been through everything from being accused of stealing from the NHS (I put a private script in at my GP and they went mental) to getting arrested for harassment round my local MP,s house (they stopped my funding halfway through cycle 6 and gave me 3 days to find £2000 and I completely lost it).

no matter how alone you may feel we are here for you, no matter how desperate you become theres always hope, this process is awful, I think what maybe worse is the staff!!! but you will get there, it will happen

sending all of you massive tight   and all the   in the world xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

My amh is fine just we didnt get as many eggs as i wanted i do believe that im on the wrong meds but am gonna try a different clinic not for the stats but because of the costs mainly x

Twinkletoes : good luck love xx thank you x

Orchidz: thanks love good luck with ur 2ww x

Ilovewesties: so sorry lovr x take care x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear Dee 

IloveWesties - Hmm not sure but I do know 9ne thing is for sure that the symptoms can be anything I have stomach pains rather than cramps at moment so bad that I'm almost keeping over but think it's the antibiotics I'm taking -i hope as only had transfer on Thursday so far to early for other auntoms but I don't know . .think just wait and try not to think and you will find out soon enough..i always drive myself crazy by "googling " decided to stay clear this time and only test on Otd

betty21 - All the best for may ..why 1 just out of curiosity

Twinkletoes42 - Hope it will be the best birthday present ever twinkletoes42

orchidz - I thought that too are you going to test everyday?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

I lovewesties. So sorry xxxx take care of yourself xxxx

Twinkle toes . I feel similar to you. 'My eggs didn't look good when
She was explaining how they looked before transfe. I got the feeling shortly afterwards it's not going to work. On my bfp cycle I knew the next day. 

Afm - another test today, another neg 😞


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Chocoholic - Google is evil - i really did my own head in googling and you tubing yesterday. I have promised OH that i wouldn't test before the OTD test but must admit im finding it so hard.

Ilovewestie - sorry to hear about your BFN how far into the 2ww are you?

Dee - so sorry for you hun, even though you knew before your otd test that it could be a BFN it really doesn't soften the blow any. I was really hoping and praying saturday would have given you a different result.

Orchidz - not sure about the trigger shot, as this is my first cycle but i was led to believe the reason for not testing too early was because of the trigger still being in your system and can give you a false positive so i would have expected it to be there still on your tests. How odd...

Twinkletoes - Try not to lose hope, life can surprise you and i really hope things goes well for you. We are so lucky that our clinic and embryologists are lovely, when i only had one follicle and had to switch from IVF to IUI i felt like they were genuinely disappointed for us and tried everything to raise our spirits that the whole cycle wasn't in vain yet.

AFM - Almost a week into the 2ww ive had absolutely no symptoms or even side effect from the progesterone other than being tired and having difficulty sleeping. My brain just wont switch off. Feeling pretty anxious and down in the dumps mainly self inflicted from googling and watching you tube... must pack it in!

Jen
x


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking for a hit of hope really. I am in the 2ww and have had no symptoms whatsoever. My boobs are tender but that's from the cyclogest. On the last 2ww I had period like pains throughout and some implantation bleeding, so worried lack of symptoms is a bad thing. 

Anyone care to share their positive lack of 2ww symptoms?


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

orchidz - ive had abslotuley nothing.. not even the sore boobs  im trying to convince myself that all hope isn't lost and i know a few people who have had absolutely no symptoms in the 2ww and still gone on to get a BFP. Hoping it works that way for me!


----------



## Kir56 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all,  Can i join you? I'm going in for egg collection on Tuesday so will be in the 2ww during April.  I just wanted to reassure some of you although I will probably need some reassuring at some point during the 2ww.  Last time around at egg collection the clinic only managed to get 5 eggs, and 3 were fertilised via ICSI.  They put 2 morulas back as they were worried they wouldn't make it to blastocyst.  This was confirmed when they rang me the following day to say the third hadn't made it.  I spent most of my last 2ww crying, convinced it hadn't worked because the third one hadn't made it and I had absolutely zero symptoms.  Anyway lo and behold I got a BFP and my LB is now nearly 2, I still didn't have any symptoms throughout pregnancy.....lucky I guess.  Anyway I hope this gives you some reassurance that all might not be lost.  Good luck to everyone, the 2ww is the worst xx


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

Hi Kir, lovely to see success stories on here.  Good luck for collection etc, hope you have another miracle baby.

Orchid. Not many symptoms with me really, just stomach cramps. It's so hard isn't it?!

Dee, so sorry it's not your cycle this time. I really think drugs plays a big part and can make a huge difference to your response. Financially it's a killer though, especially when you have a little one you need to look after (not that I'm complaining about that!)

AFM, 5dp5dt. Had awful stomach cramps for the first three days, but that's eased off now and have some AF cramping. Boobs are a little bit sore but not really. Guessing that's cyclogest related. Only four more sleeps until OTD. Won't be testing early.


Jenstuttz step away from google. I'm just as bad!! Everyone is individual so won't actually tell us anything. So hard to stay positive on this rollercoaster.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Alex1979 

Thank you for the response .... to pull funding half way through your cycle ... that's horrendous! As if this process isn't stressful enough . I'm 42 so didn't qualify for ivf on NHS . First cycle I paid private ( as we thought that was the only option ) it cost us £7500 with meds then we found out we could do self funded NHS treatment so second cycle has just cost us £3500 with meds .... funny the private consultant didn't tell us about the latter option ... I wonder why 😡😡😡. 

Orchidz / I really hope you get a positive result ... I'm definitely not having any symptoms or cramps .... this waiting thing drives me mad .. Im even imagining symptoms when actually I just need the loo apologies too much information I know but the cyclogist mimicks things which is bloody cruel

Kir post has made me feel a bit better as I've had 2 morulas put back ... spent today in tears but trying to stay positive . My GP has signed me off work for two weeks but I don't know whether that's good or bad . Unfortunately if I went back to work my job involves driving to different locations which I don't need right now , guess I'm gonna have to try and keep myself distracted 

AFM not long now before you can test wishing you lots of baby dust 

Jenstuttz ... I know what you mean , I've become an armchair Dr Google ... worst thing is you can find positive and negative stories about every situation ... this IVF thing fries my brain .... I think I'm going to ban myself from searching about morulas , success rates for 42 year olds undergoing IVF , the benefits of DHEA, ifoods that help implantation , very early pregnancy symptoms ... 

I swear its enough to drive you crazy .... added to by well meaning family .. saying how you feeling ? Worse thing is , mums got a touch of dementia so she asks me the same questions ( unintentionally) and it takes every ounce of my patience at the mo . 

1 day down just another 9 to go !!!!!!!


X


----------



## SomedayMommy (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm 3DPIUI at the moment. I'm feeling a lot of cramping and lower back achiness, and having brown discharge. I think I'm still feeling sore from the actual IUI, not pregnancy symptoms since it's too early. This was my first IUI and it was pretty painful as they had to use a special catheter and manipulate my cervix to do it as it was tipped. I'm thinking the pain and spotting I'm experiencing is just trauma to the cervix. I'm wondering if I get pregnant, how will I know what is a post-IUI symptom and what's early pregnancy?

Anyone else have these out of issues after an IUI?


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi somedaymommy 
Apologies I don't have any experience of IUI but the symptoms you have could  be a good sign

Orchidz I have no symptoms at all either . Two years ago I was pregnant but miscarried at 5 weeks . At the time I had cramping, spotting and sore boobs . Last year I have first cycle of ivf BFN .... this time I have no symptoms either .... worried as I know implantation should take place 1-2 days after transfer . They put morulas back so I'm giving myself an extra day .... but ..... nothing at the mo. Wish I could fast forward to next week get this over and done with ... when are you due to test ? Xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Morning. Im over the moon that one out of two of my embies made it to blast! Its a grade 5ab. Which they said is great and is starting to hatch. Fingers crossed for me ladies. Il do personals later, currently on diazepam lol xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

mo - fab news! good luck for your transfer and the 2ww

Kir - Good luck with EC, thanks for the reassurance, i think you just hear so many people saying they even have had symptoms from the cyclogest.. and ive had literally nothing.

Roundtwo - I know its so bad for me and it just makes me more nuerotic so ive promised this week ill stay away from it.

someday mommy - Ive had a bit of the lower back aching but no discharge or anything, ive had mild cramping (feels more like bloatedness) to me. If your worried though i would contact the clinic.

AFM - I have promised myself a google free weekend, OTD test in 6 days 21 hours and 31 mins.. not that im counting or anything haha. More than half way there now.. getting nervous!


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi 
Mo congrats on your excellent quality blastocyst .... good luck and hope the 2 week wait passes quickly for you 

Jenstuttz I hope the next 6 days 21 hours pass quickly for you too. Don't worry re lack of symptoms there are as many stories with lack of symptoms as there are with symptoms that result in BFP !

I'm 8 days and counting .... . Think this will be the longest 8 days of my life . 

X


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

Jen, I love the countdown! It's so hard isn't it. The closer it gets to testing, the worse it is!!

Mo, that's a lovely embie. You should be very pleased. Good luck for the tww!

Twinkle toes, hang on in there!!

AFM, 3 more sleeps. I'm going slightly mad. Desperately want it to be Thursday so I can test but on the other hand really don't want to!  I don't have a test in the house so won't be temped and not buying one till Wednesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Officially in the 2ww. Otd is the 14th April 😁😁😁


----------



## tillymint101 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Going to join you today. I'm 7dp5dt using dw frozen embryos (2 transferred) with donor sperm. Had a bfp in July 2016 which ended in early m/c unfortunately so this is 4th time lucky for us. Driving myself crazy at the minute symptom spotting tho. Had cramps like period since et and weird twinges. These reduced yesterday so I'm freaked out lol. Also nausea was strong to begin with but disappeared and is just very mild occasionally. Also my boobs were massive and nipples looked really big and pink but today I think they've gone less sore and more normal. Heart palpitations today tho as a new thing. 

Told you I was driving myself crazy lol! 

otd is the 8th of April so not long to go. I've taken time off work as well which is feeding
The crazy as I've got all day on my own to google  

Xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jen: it doesn't soften the blow to be honest and i hsd my bloods today and got the call just now and still I was hoping thats it now though x 

Goodluck everyone else with the rest of your cycles and 2ww x im going to bow out of here now but I really wish you all the best xx 

Goodluck mo xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

so sorry 8868dee hope you get your BFP very soon xx  



well OTD and its still BFP!!! had my betas done and will get the results tomorrow, cant believe its finally my turn    just   they stick xx good luck everyone xx


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

Yay Alex, that's lovely for you. Sending sticky vibes!

dee, sending you a virtual hug xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Alex - huge congratulations.

Dee - Thinking of you - hope whatever your next steps are that you have all the luck in the world.

Roundtwo - You would be so proud of me i didn't google once yesterday! Countdown tracker is the only thing currently keeping me slightly sane - seeing though numbers going down to OTD. The clinic told us that technically our OTD would be 8th but as its a weekend they want us to wait till the 10th. Not really sure when we will test as im so scared of it being a BFN and then it ruining the first proper weekend in our new home. Think ill take it day by day and see how i feel.

Tilly - Its so hard not to symptom spot isn't it? If im honest i dont really think ive had anything, any slight twinges or feeling sick ive had i try to rationalize with myself and say its just my anxiety that i suffer from as im so scared to get my hopes up. Also trying not to be too hard on myself as realistically i know its probably too early for me to have any symptoms. Didn't stop me googling myself silly over the weekend and doing my own and OH head in. So ive promised him no more Dr Google, or Nurse Youtube. Though he has allowed me to keep my countdown tracker haha.

AFM - We got the keys to our new house on saturday so i have been busy moving everything over to the new house, obviously haven't done any heavy lifting etc but feel less nervous about it all having had IUI rather than EC and ET. Really missing my baths but hopefully after the 2WW i will be able to have them again. So pleased im working through the 2WW and didn't take time off as i think id be going even more crazy!

Twinkle - those 8days will feel like 8 years! i keep thinking i never felt this way when we were trying to conceive naturally we just did the deed and waited for AF to show up so why shouldn't i feel the same through this? I think id be worse as well if i had ET as id know that the egg was fertilized where as with this IUI there is a chance that the one follicle i had hasn't even been fertilized. I just keep telling myself I still have 3 chances at IVF so not to be too disheartened if it doesn't work but its hard.

Mo - Welcome to the tortuous 2WW hope you have plenty planned to keep you busy.

Fingers crossed for us all testing soon... feels scary and a little surreal to think ill no one way or the other by this time next week. 

Jen

xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks jenz. Day 1! Lol. My test date is quicker than what I thought though. Congratulations on the new house. So exciting. How long until you test?


----------



## Sarahbear1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Ladies..
Thought I'd join in if that's ok! 
I'm 5dpt and I'm over thinking everything, I've done this several times before so I should be able to cope but I am sat here googling and wishing my life away 🙈😫 
No symptoms at all! 
I test on the 10th so a long way off yet and I've taken two weeks off work, it's our very last go so didn't want to have any regrets. 
I am soooo bored at home, hate my own company. 

Hope everyone is coping, who's next to test? Xx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

I'm also joining, I'm currently on 4DP5DT.  Not got any symptoms other than few twinges.  Staying off Mr Google but be good to share the next 10 days so i dont go stir crazy.  OTD = 14/04 

Zx


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

MO Congrats on being PUPO

Alex- YAAAAAYYY!! congratulations. Sending lots of sticky vibes your way. 

Sarahbear -- Ive taken the two weeks off work too. I couldn't imagine being able to concentrate on work with this at the back of your mind

mph - Twinges can be a good sign but its so hard not to over analyse every little thing!

AFM - 6dp5dt, I have been testing every day and still neg. This was the day I got my bfp in my last cycle so feeling pretty down. This afternoon I am having diarrhoea and have also started spotting brown when I wipe so silently hoping thats implantation bleeding. It started on day 5 the last time so not too far off. I hope. It could be my period starting either its so hard to know especially with the negative test. 
On a seperate note if you google *anything* plus pregnancy symptom it will come up! 


Its the first time Ive been using the hpt tests from the pound shops. Are they reliable or should I but a first response? Have been using the cheapies everytime I go for a wee


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

orchidz - I got faint BFP on FRER from 5dp5dt and also did the poundshop ones, didn't get my BFP until 13dp5dt on them ones a very faint line at 11dp5dt so think you might have to do the FRER to get an accurate result, good luck hun xx

just checked - they are half price £6 for two!!


----------



## Sarahbear1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Orchidz.. I think that the spotting is implantation, the timing is perfect 🙏
Xx


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sarahbear 

I know exactly what you mean ... trying to keep busy but I also have this week and next week off work .... daytime tv drives me mad too ... so you test on the 10th .. I test the day after ( on my birthday ) arrgghhhh no symptoms just me driving myself mad ... good luck 

Orchidz - like you I took 2 weeks off although when I broke the news to my boss on Monday that I'd be off for two weeks (signed off by GP) he was really p*ssdd off . I've not had a single day off sick in 5 years and he is aware what's happening ...  but thinks you should be concentrating at work .... 😡😡😡😡as if !
I'm 3dp5dt and I'm suffering with diarrhoea too , I'm wondering whether it's the progesterone  But I refuse to google it !!!!!

AFM and ZPH are you waiting to your test day ? I'm thinking I better not test before as I'm bad enough as it is re the result on the day and I don't want the situation where if I test early ( like I did last time and got BFN) I kept testing in the hope it was just too early .... so waiting till 11th to test . Going to kill me but I think it's best for me 

Jen / mo hope you are both hanging in there .... I really must take up a hobby ... comes to something when you consider doing the ironing as a distraction !!!!

X


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Twinkle toes will u test early. Its funny, coz I just cant see it working. Like im being positive but just feel iv had so much bad news over last few yrs. Fingers crossed though


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

Alex, where are the FRER £6 for two?? What does FRER actually mean?? First response ??

Orchidz, hoping it is implantation bleed. Fingers crossed!

Two more sleeps for me.  Not really feeling it but guess it's not over till you take the test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Do any of you know the grading of your embryos/blastocysts?


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

No more bleeding here. It's such a mind 
Mo, I was just told one was an early blast and the other a morula.


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

Mo, yes I have a 3bb on board and 2 4bb frozen.  I think clinics grade differently. My old clinic were cagey on giving out grades


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Mo , 
I think I'm gonna wait until my test day . I know you have had tough times but remember your age is on your side . I am told AMH is an indicator of quantity not quality .... so you have a good chance of things working !!!! 🍀🍀🍀🤞🤞🤞🤞. I'm nearly 43 my AMH was 11.1 last year but if all those eggs are chromosomally knackered then it's not great . I think at my ripe old age age approx 80-90% eggs are damaged so they need to get more to try and find the "golden egg" . And with just 2 making it to morula stage ...... arggghhhh trying to hang in there and hope I've beat some very poor odds . 

One lady on the over 40s thread has just had BPT but she conceived naturally after several failed ivf attempts ... so hey ..miracles do happen xxxx


----------



## Sarahbear1 (Apr 25, 2013)

My embryologist came to see me right before transfer to tell me that after thawing I had two very beautiful  top embryos, mine got frozen at day 5 blastos and as far as I'm aware no damage on thawing. Not sure about actual grade, tbh I don't think it really matters, I believe it's just down to luck!!


----------



## Sarahbear1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Twinkletoes, I did actually resort to ironing and house work today through boredom, actually feel better for it! Can't just do nothing all day lol!! 
Did you have your transfer Saturday? Xx


----------



## Cazzabeanie (Nov 5, 2016)

I test on the 13th, am back at work and finding myself a little frustrated but glad to have kept myself busy, I would be going nuts otherwise if I was sat at home.

I don't appear to have any spotting. A 4 cell embryo was transferred last Friday, it was the only one that fertilised, my boobs are in agony really painful and sore and I have the worst acne which I never usually have. I keep getting a bit despondent that it won't have worked. Also I keep getting twinges in my ovaries when I sneeze or stretch and I don't know why but hope it gets better soon.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

sorry love its from asda and yeah first response xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

I love how they say 'beautiful. Lol my embryologist saud that too. Couldn't help saying it obviously takes after me and not oh 😂😂 was kidding. Hes beautiful lol. I just bought a bunch of preg tests from asda for a pound. Might test early to see if hcg shot is out. Although if its in for ten days itl prob be next Wed ish. 
My otd is next Thurs 13th but having to do it the Friday! Hate waiting xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

mo89 - it is a good thing to test early, its awful and incredibly hard to deal with if you constantly get BFN's but, getting all the information possible is the best thing, can you get pregnant. can you keep it, when did it implant, when did you loose it, compare your lining to results you get and so on, things can then be added -  clexane, extra progesterone or steroids. I always try and advise to do it but it is easier said than done, being in that bubble is so nice and for it to end so quickly can be unbearable, so whatever you decide do what your comfortable with, I mainly do it cs I bloody hate waiting too   good luck pickle xx


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like I'm out ladies. 7dp5dt and I after light brown spotting yesterday it had turned in full blown ad. I'm devastated. I had a bad feeling about this cycle from the start. So in a way I suppose it's good it has ended this warl. 

Good luck to as if you and fx you get your well deserved bfp xxxxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

So sorry orchidz. Have you tested again? Just incase? Do you have another round to do?

Thanks Alex- yeh I prefer testing early as for me I feel it softens the blow, whereas if I didnt id get hopes up so much. But cant rly this time as had hcg shot after transfer. But I will check if n when it leaves my system. Obv if I get poditive before next wed I wouldnt count it. Xx


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Orchidz
I'm so sorry , take care of yourself, give yourself some time .  
This ivf rollercoaster is so cruel sometimes but remember it's out of your hands . Try to arrange a follow up appointment. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## gabby0981 (May 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm 3dp5dt - ODT 14th. It really is torture!! This is my first cycle after 3 unsuccessful IUI, I'm not feeling it I don't think. Surely I'd know right? I'm second guessing all my twinges it's torture and I officially hate cyclogest!

G x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning Ladies.

I hope no one minds me posting on here as I'm not having IVF and do have a daughter who is 3 who was conceived through IUI treatment.

We've been trying to conceive naturally for the last few months and I haven't been on the pill for 5 years now! 

My cycles used to be every 40-45 days but since the birth of my daughter they have been very regular and every 31/32 days. 

I've never missed a period before so although I have polycystic ovaries I've been told they don't think I have the syndrome ?

I've had awful abdominal cramping since last Thursday and i'm now on day 31 and still no bleed. I've done pregnancy tests but they are negative. The doctor said to start taking anti inflammatory drugs but i'm reluctant to do this until I know for sure. I know this is me deluding myself   

I'm currently waiting for the doctor to call to push for an ultra sound.


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

So sorry orchidz,  it's such a cruel game we are playing.  Take time out to focus on you both and you will find the strength. 

Twinkletoes42 - my test date is good fri and i dont work bank holidays,  so will wait as will have time to get head round either way rather than impact this week as too busy at work to deal with whatif ..... I have tested early prev but i will wait and keep in my bubble for as long as i can.

AFM - 5DP5DT - nothing really to report - although weird feel that the whole area below is heavy and some throbbing .


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Gabby your test date is same as mine. Although my otd is the 13th, but I cant make it bk to glasgow so having it in Edinburgh a day later and im a day behind you. 2dp5dt. Funny how clinics are all different. I feel ok on the cyclogest but it is given me sore boobs and cramps.


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello all this 2ww is driving me mad and my otd isn't till 12th ..i said I wouldn't test early as last time I got a bfp who h turned to a bfn on Otd ..im second guessing each symptom I'm having ..hugs to all anyone else otd on 12th ? 

mo89 - Are you having bloody I just have a hpt 

gabby0981 - I know how you feel the Otd can't come soon enough 

mo89 - How early do you start testing mo

orchidz - I'm very sorry to hear this ..look after yourself rest and take it easy x


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm in the mad camp, although my OTD is the 8th. The Dr transferred 3 blastocysts. I thought if by 9DP5DT 2 or 3 had implanted I'd have a bright shining line on an HPT. I took it 2 days in a row though of course I'm not supposed to. No line until after 10 mins, faint after and probably evap both times. Ugh. 

I read some where that without pregnancy you will always get your period within 16 days of ovulation (I am assuming that is without drug intervention). Anyone else know if that is true?


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

I think cyclogest can maybe postpone your period. But not sure. 

Im worried, so I have been taking cyclogest (left over from last cycle, not given by new clinic)  but i didnt know I have been taking 400mg once a day, and put my extra ones altogether in the box and realised they were 200mgs, so basically I have been taking a range of 200s and 400s. So worried thats mucked up my hormones??


----------



## angel_sara (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi chocoholic17

my OTD on12th.

Good luck.


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Ladies, just had my transfer today, it was a 2 day transfer which has thrown me a bit as I've always had 5 day transfers but this one looked very strong and the others didn't-although they'll see how they grow-so they wanted to get the best one in. Dreading the wait and now I've got a cold! I hope it's all going okay for you ladies xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

angel_sara said:


> Hi chocoholic17
> 
> my OTD on12th.
> 
> Good luck.


I have a countdown on my phone..will.you test early

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

Mo, love that, beautiful embryos taking after mummy!! Very good. 

Tania, congratulations on being PUPO! I completely understand why you are a bit thrown by the 2 day transfer but trust in your clinic who have your best interest at heart. 

Today is my last night of being PUPO! Test date is tomorrow. Still feeling achey and heavy in my uterus, but who knows, probably cyclogest related!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks round2, trying to believe it's right and will work! Good luck for tomorrow, well done for holding out! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Round two- Good luck for today 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Good luck RoundTwo 

I'm in two minds if to test early, currently 6dp5dt think I just want to know now but DH probably kill me for testing early and not sure I could hide result till next week :/


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi ladies

Thought I would join this thread as currently 5dp5dt with two blasts. Had ET 1st April which was rather traumatic to say the least !!! My clinic ask for blood test which is due on the 10th April but will do a hpt also. Not sure when I'm going to do it. In my last cycles I have tested early as I'm soooooo impatient!!!! I just really want to know now. I have been going crazy symptom spotting for the last 5 days. This waiting is really the worst. Has anyone else had any symptoms to report? I have had brown spotting on and off, dizziness and being light headed, cramping,tiredness and the odd feeling of nausea with extreme hunger !!!!! I'm hoping these are positive signs.

Just want to wish round two all the luck in the world this morning. Praying that you get your bfp. Xxxx

Tania, congratulations on being pupo. Have everything crossed for you that your beautiful little embie snuggles in and you get your bfp. You truly deserve all the happiness in the world.

Hi and good luck to all you other ladies.

Nat xxx


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Nat-thank you that's very kind of you, I hope you get your bfp soon, symptoms sound good so fingers crossed for you!

Afm-feeling a bit more positive today and trying to fight a rotten cold with no meds so I'm staying on the sofa to rest! I hope everyone is feeling okay today xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Tania so glad you are feeling more positive today. Rubbish that you are sore and have a cold. My hubby and son are full of cough and cold and I have a sore throat now.make sure you rest and have plenty of fluids. I'm feeling a bit crappy so I'm going to have a lazy day on the sofa.

Hope all is ok with all you other ladies

Sending out lots of positive vibes and baby dust.

Nat xxx


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So many posts so hard to catch up but hope everyone is doing well! So I am on cycle 1, day 1 of the 2WW. I feel excited but anxious! Good luck everyone x


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Good luck round two! 
Tania congrats. 

I poas this morning 3dp5dt just to check if trigger was still in as I got trigger on monday, its supposed to help implantation. However theres a very slight line. I expected at 3 days post that the trigger would well and truly still be in my system.


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Ladies 

Been off here for a day or so ... test date next week (11th) . I'm still having no symptoms though .... 5 dp5dt


Oh well just got to wait and   This works 
Xx

ZPH hope you are keeping well x


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

Nat, those symptoms sounds good - sadly you just never know until test date what they actually mean, but try and stay positive (easier said than done I know)

Tania, so pleased you are feeling more positive today - that's great.

Mo, not sure when the trigger leaves your body after transfer.  Fingers crossed for you!

Today is OTD for me and so excited to let you know its a BFP!  I really wasn't expecting that and had already started thinking about those frozen embryos that I have.  Been having cramps pretty much the whole TWW but other than that nothing really.  Fingers crossed this one hangs around and is lovely and sticky


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Congratulations round two!!!! So exciting. Whens your scan xxx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Yay 😊 round two. So happy and excited for you !!! I can't remember how many embryos you had put back ! How many days post transfer are you ? Sorry for all the questions. Keep us posted.

Nat x


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

Mo, waiting for the clinic to call me back on a scan date.

Nat, I had one 3BB transferred and I'm 9dp5dt. That's OTD for Lister clinic although my last clinic was 11dp.

Thanks for your well wishes x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarahbear1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Round2.. brilliant news, congratulations 😊👏
Was this cycle a fresh or frozen? Xx


----------



## angel_sara (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulation Round two on your   

chocoholic17 - no I will test on 12th, though its quite difficult to hold till OTD, but hubby not allowing to test before. Trying to stay   
mine is day2 transfer, hardly got any symptoms. apart from sweating at night and lower back pain and extream hunger.


----------



## Round two (May 31, 2016)

Sarah bear, this was a fresh cycle.


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats RoundTwo, fab news.    

Twinkletoes42 - I'll get there trying to look for symptoms but not much happening. Looks like I'm one day ahead of you although my OTD is the 14th !!!  ill go mad by then 

Hello to everyone else

Zx


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Congratulations round 2 xx

Angel Sara, mine is a day 2 transfer as well, how many days post transfer are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angel_sara (Mar 6, 2014)

TaniaL I had my transfer on 30th March, So its 7dpt.
OTD is on 12th April.


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Angel Sara-good luck! I'm about a week behind you, after all the treatment this is definitely the worst bit for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Congrats round two you must be thrilled    
Great news xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

yay round two! so pleased for you.

AFM - Im still undecided as to whether i should test on Sat 13dp IUI or wait till the monday which was our original date. Still not a single noticeable symptom so im finding it hard to stay positive the waiting is really getting me down.

xx


----------



## Sarahbear1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Jen.. I'm in the same boat regarding symptoms, I'm not worried about it anymore. 
I've just met with a friend for lunch who is 12 weeks pregnant and she didn't have a thing, no spotting, no twinges, not a single symptom until 6 weeks, so that has given me hope. 
Did you have FET or fresh because that will make a huge difference. With a fresh you will feel all sorts going on because of EC with a FET everything has calmed down.
As for sickness, at this stage that's not possible and would be all the drugs. 
Good luck for Saturday, I'm testing Monday but not bothering with a pregnancy test just going for bloods, my clinic request bloods even if negative so I thought what's the pint in the test.
We can do this 😊
Hope everyone else is ok? Xxx


----------



## angel_sara (Mar 6, 2014)

Sarahbear1 you are right. 

i have 2 previous transfers which was fresh, this is my 1st FET, so i feel almost nothing.

Good luck to all who are in same boat.


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Jenstuttz, sarahbear 

No symptoms for me either ... my test date is my birthday also ( 11th) . 

All this waiting drives you crazy ... 🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀just hoping like you both ..... that all this will be worth it xx


----------



## Sarahbear1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Angel I'm also 7dpt.. not long to go now 🙏☘😊 Xx


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

So I tested and it's positive and  now I'm confused is it still trigger my itf isn't till next weds and I had a 3 day transfer last Thursday 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

I tested BFP from 5dp5dt so you could be when was your trigger shot that normally stays in 7-10 days


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Chocoholic- when did you last have trigger? My trigger is out my system already- 3 days after taking it!!


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

mo89 - Sat 25th 9pm so 12 days ago this eve 

Alex1979 - 12 days ago Alex..


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

that's not your trigger then   looks like your preggo lovely!! as long as you have a line its BFP, my friend had faint tests up until 30wks!! (she bought a lot off the internet) so don't worry if the line isn't getting darker or it takes its time to appear your defiantly pregnant! yay! are you getting bloods done, the best way its to have HCG beta test to confirm, again doesn't matter what the number is just that it doubles good luck mammy to be! xx 

oh and Congrats round two!! another BFP, this month is doing great!

well second beta test results today just   they double and I can relax, not a lot! but a bit more! xx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Chocoholic did you have a 5 days transfer? When was your transfer?

Alex, hope your blood test goes well today and your levels double.

Quick question to you lovely ladies, my clinic request a blood test to confirm pregnancy. I did ivf in Nov/Dec last year which resulted in a bfp. I tested using hpt then had a blood test. My first bhcg was low at 36 but told it was still a positive then the second one did not double and the third test started dropping so it ended in a chemical pregnancy. I was completely crushed and devastated as it was all happening over Xmas too. Anyway my clinic have said the same this time, that I need a blood test to confirm a pregnancy but I'm so so scared of the same thing happening this time round. I'm even thinking of just doing the hpt and not blood test coz I'm so scared about blood results and how anxious and stressed I got last time. I know that sounds ridiculous. It's strange how some clinics just say do a hpt and some say blood tests. My first ivf round which resulted in my son, the clinic just made me do a hpt and then book a scan and no bloods. Sorry for the long rant. Just want advice about what I should do. Help !!!!!

Nat xxx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nat1981 - I know its hard but you should get the blood test done, the more information you can get no matter what the outcome the better, you know you can get pregnant but what if you end up in the same situation as last time and all you needed was clexane support or extra progesterone, what if theres a pattern of CP's and your lining thickness, my clinics have always wanted bloods because if after my first beta they don't rise so much i can take extra progesterone or another trigger shot to help, there are lots of things that can help but again you need the information first.

chances are your going to be just fine, I know how you feel, with my MC's and CP's its so hard to keep waiting for good news and dreading the worst, but you got your BFP, today you are pregnant, you got this far so you can keep going, just get the bloods done and worry if it all goes wrong later, I don't think the worrying will ever stop, and its so hard, I know it is, but the sooner you know your bean is here to stay and tucked away nicely the better you will feel, good luck pickle xx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

So 7DP5DT today,  work up at 4am very thirsty and wide awake.  Can I ask ... TMI (sorry) when inserting pessaries since 5dp has felt swollen when inserting struggle to put in was quite low,  today still feels swollen but inserted fine.  never had this on prev 4 cycles...... have dull lower pain but not AF type pain..... Roll on next friday. 

Alex - have everything crossed for you hun re getting fab result today. 

Hello to everyone else. 

Zx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

zph - yeah I have this!!!!!!!!!, as more HCG is produced the cervix gets soft due to all the blood being redirected down there for the growing babs!!!!   looking good love xx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Alex - as i say never had this before despite chemical and loss at 6w,     these are good signs.

Are you on email watch today ? - refreshing every 2 mins isnt going to make email turn up   but hope they dont leave you hanging all day 

Zx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

hahahaha yes, yes I am, how can you tell, I got the results at 9.30am after posting it at 10am the previous day, so fingers crossed its quick today, been at work since 5am done everything so now im staying at my desk and checking every 10mins or so!   going nutts xx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Only cause I would be exactly the same    !!! eek not long for you hun, will be thinking about you. 

Zx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

well my second beta is 1095, I think this is OK, not sure   next step the scan!


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Alex think this is fab! Congrats xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

well after being on every beta site I can think of I found this - If Levels below 1,200mIU/ml in early pregnancy, The hCG doubles every 48-72 hours and it should increase normally by at least 60% every 2 days. Between 1,200 and 6,000 mIU/ml. The hCG takes 72-96 hours to increase and double.

mines increased by 97% at 49hours so I think im good, Jesus H Christ!!!!!


----------



## Sarahbear1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Brilliant Alex well done 😊


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Alex1979  Not having bloody clinic only want hpts..tested against nd was positive . .good luck for bloods 

Nat1981 No I had 3 day transfer as only 1 fertilised..i had same issue last time as in had a chemical pregnancy but only via hpts. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

hey ladies 

think im out - official test day is tomorrow but took one today and BFN, Im feeling ok about it actually we knew the IUI was a long shot, i think all the way through this cycle ive just never really been feeling it. No symptoms when stimming or through the 2WW, I just knew in my heart this time wasn't our time.

Will probably test tomorrow and maybe monday (which the clinic said was our original date before they changed it to tomorrow) but i think the outcome is inevitable now. Time to re group and focus on the next cycle.

Congrats to all those BFP'ers wishing you all the luck in the world

Jen

x


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi ladies

Alex that is awesome news about your blood results rising normally. How exciting 😀. Thank you so much for the advice and kind words also. I'm just so so scared of this pregnancy ending up as a chemical pregnancy like last time. This cycle though I had antibiotics as I had hidden C infection, intralipid infusion, metformin, steroids, clexane and progesterone injections and suppositories, so my clinic have tried to cover all bases. My womb lining was 13mm just prior to transfer, saying that it was 11mm last time !!! Never really have issues with my lining. Think sometimes it's nice being in a bubble. I'm just petrified of another chemical pregnancy 😢. I have bitten the bullet though and booked a blood test for Monday. I will then be 9dpt, which is what the clinic recommended.

Chocoholic, congratulations on your bfp. You must be thrilled.

Jen, sorry to hear it's a bfn but hoping it will change to a bfp for you. I had an ivf cycle last Nov/Dec and felt the same as you, that everything was going against means it just wasn't going to work. I did end up with a positive pt but sadly ended in a chemical pregnancy 😢. I wish u all the luck in the future.

Hope all ok with you other ladies.

Nat x


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Jen-so sorry to hear that, I hope the next one is the one for you xx

Chocoholic-congratulations! Fabulous news! X

Afm-so poorly with a throat infection and cold that it's distracting me from the 2ww! The delightful side effects of the pessaries keep reminding me though.....stocking up on prunes this weekend  Have a good weekend ladies, I hope more bfp's come our way! Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

So sorry jen xxx


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Jenstuttz 

Sorry you've not had positive news .... I'm not hopeful for my cycle either feel like AF on its way .... due to test on Tuesday but reckon AF will arrive before my test ... just like last time  


Chocoholic/ Alex/ Nat  congrats to you both you must be thrilled  

AFM  / Sarahbear / ZPH hope you're all holding on in there xxx


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Jen, I feel your pain, otd tomorrow and a negative on the hpt at 11dp5dt. I am still holding out hope, it's hard to let go of....also down with a 38.9' fever and food poisoning which is uncommon for me, I think my body has had enough of these meds!


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

So sorry qistar- hopefully another day or so and the result might change!

Im 4dp5dt and now going mad. Its my Easter hols and im wishing them away!!! Just wish it was Thursday. Keeping myself busy but it us constantly on my mind. Tested today and had slight positive but that's obv trigger. Im going to test every day as I get more anxious not testing lol plus I want to see whenthe trigger leaves xx


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

jenstuttz Wait and see tomorrow you never know 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi ladies
Can I join you? PUPO today after a FET and test is in 10 days....Enjoying being in the bubble 😀


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Ladies, happy to discover this board, currently 2dp5dt (official test date is 16th april) and driving myself nuts with overthinking every little twinge and pull. This is my second full IVF cycle and has been quite an uncomfortable one from the start, lots of bloating and cramps and feeling heavy, but today I've been getting definite period-like 'pulling' twinges down there. Not sure if it could be implantation pains this early or if it is more likely to still be pains from the egg collection (for some reason this time i was in a lot of pain afterwards). I feel definitely 'womby', lots of little cramps today, not overly painful but definitely uncomfortable....could it possibly mean that my little blasts are getting comfortable?  I am going to be going crazy by the time I reach OTD overthinking everything!! Xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Make a wish are you on pesseries for support? Coz they can cause the cramps and similar symptoms. I have  the same symptoms but I know its my pessaries. Im 5dp5dt. Got a neg on a asda test, so thinking trigger must pretty much be out now! Iv been testing everyday as wanted to test out the trigger. Starting to feel so nervous now incase it hasnt worked


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

LuluLimon - Welcome and congrats on being pupo

mo89 - It's too early so don't worry at least you know trigger is our go your system plus I don't know how sensitive the asda tests are

make a wish - It's so hard to know I have cramps too and feel like period is coming but then have a bfp still ..hope this one lasts otd isn't till next weds 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi mo89, yeah I am on the pessaries but not all the cramps feel like pessary ones. Done IVF once before and I didn't get any cramps or anything.  Had some definite uterus 'pings' this morning, about 4 of them in close succession, want to be hopeful but also getting really worried now that this cycle hasn't worked. I feel like it is...but maybe I am wrong. Guess I will find out next weekend!! I'm not testing early this time, i wouldn't trust an early result anyway so less painful to wait until OTD and live in hope until then. Xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

How many days post transfer are you? Aw see im not sure, iv had cramps every time with the pessaries. Had all types of cramps, dont always feel the same. Im trying to stay positive too but its so hard! Xx


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

make a wish - Just try not to think about it ..relax and otd will come round soon enough 

mo89 - I've got cramps too but tested again and still bfp just praying it's sticks 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Chocoholic how many days past transfer did you get your bfp? Was it a 5 day? Im sure it will. Have you had bloods? Xx


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Mo89: sorry to hear you don't feel positive. I can't explain it this time...yes I am nervous about OTD, of course I am...but I feel like something is happening now. I can't explain it. I went into this cycle cautiously pessimistic, in my previous cycle too I always prepared myself for it not to work, that way I knew it wouldn't hurt so much if I got a BFN. and I had the same outlook this cycle too until a few days ago. My body feels different, I can feel things are happening, and so I am hopeful. Still scared, yes, but optimistic for the first time ever. 

Chocoholic: I would imagine your cramps are all good things. How many dats past transfer are you? When did you first test positive? 

AFM: 3dp5dt today, some wierd twinges this morning in my uterus and a little cramping throughout the day but less than yesterday. Feeling cautiously optimistic. Determined to wait until OTD but I know it will get harder as time goes on!! How many ladies here wait until OTD??


----------



## gabby0981 (May 4, 2015)

I'm waiting for OTD (14th) - I can't bear how if messes with my head if I test early!

I'm getting all the usual twinges - trying not to read too much in to it. I really hate this time! Went to a baby shower today, which was hard tbh.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

mo89 - No.bloods as clinic doesn't do it m.i did my first test on Thursday eve which was  7 days past 3 day transfer and I onkt.did it because I had cramps which I'm still getting however just tested again and still bfp and I have insomnia which I had last time I had bfp so stating to feel optimistic however I had alchemical before so praying it doesn't turn into bfn..otd isn't till 12th so counting the days away 

make a wish - I'm 10 days past 3 day transfer and twates positive on 7 days ..if you can wait then wait as testing early has made it even worse for me if it turns into a bfn I'll feel worse I think than if i never knew about bfp..but I've tested now so made my bed 

gabby0981 - I think you are doing right thing I'm wishing I did it i was planning to wait this time and then went and bought a load of tests after work and couldn't help myself 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Gabby my otd has changed to the 13th. It wS supposed to be the 13th anyway, but It saved me going to glasgow so they made the appointment in edinburgh for the fri- but now im going to be in glasgow anyway so its now thurs! Wow that was long winded lol. 
Chocoholic thats fab. I have had positives on a frer on thurs and today, same darkness. But thats prob still my hcg shot-  I had a half measure 3200 iu on monday after transfer.  But iv used 3 other types of tests which were slight positive on thurs, and neg yesterday. 

It does make me feel better testing. Everyones different. I need too! Lol


----------



## Please let this happen (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey all. Good luck to everyone here!

Currently in the tww with you all. 5dp5dt with my only surviving 4BB embryo last shot at IVF.  Thought I wouldn't poas but caved in 4dp5dt and got the faintest positive then another 5dp5dt but still very light. Now feeling upset as it's so light and I know it's early and I'm So worried that it another chemical. Have to wait 4 more days before officiall test day. So want this to work badly as we can't afford to go through 'tis again. 
Just hoping this baby wants to stick around. Have had 2 chemicals already and scared it's happening again. 
Is anyone else getting really faint lines?


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi ladies

Please let this happen, huge congratulations on your bfp !! Don't be disheartened that it's a very faint positive. It's still so early. I tested at 5dp5dt and got the faintest of second line. I had to tilt and hold the pt under a certain light to see it 😂😂😂 hubby saw the line too, so that made me feel better. I then didn't test until 2 days later when I was 7dp5dt and the second line came up within seconds and very definitely there. I haven't tested today but going to test tomorrow on OTD which is 9dp5dt and hope it's even stronger. I still haven't officially posted on any boards to say I have got a bfp as I'm so scared as my last pregnancy in December ended in a chemical pregnancy, so I know exactly how you feel Hun. I am booked in for bloods tomorrow and I'm absolutely pooing my pants as this is when I found out last time it was a chemical pregnancy. I'm trying to stay positive and keep telling myself that it's going to be ok. I should be happy with the pregnancy tests being positive but can't let myself be happy until I know the blood results. I actually don't want to get them done and totally exhausting myself and hubby with overthinking everything!!!!! Ivf is so damn hard.

I had a 4bb and a 3bb transferred, so we are quite similar. Are you going to have bloods done? If you can I would try and leave the hpt for a few days and hopefully the line will be darker. I know how devastating a chemical pregnancy can be but try and stay positive. You are pregnant and this little one is going to stick around and grow into a beautiful baby. Here if u ever need a chat.

Take care of yourself and rest.

Nat.xxx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Forgot to say have you had any pregnancy symptoms please let this happen ??

Nat xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Please let this happen- how long ago did you have the trigger? Or ovritrelle? If that was over 12-14 days ago I would defo say its a bfp!!! 

I am getting faint lines but I think its my trigger. I had ovritrelle half dose on monday (6 days ago, only half) but reckon its prib still that. 

Also I feel a bit worried as I helped my mother in law lift a bed, but I didnt really, I lifted a bit bit was heavy so I put it straight dwn and said I couldnt. Do you think iv jeopardized this? So panicky.  Surely if it has implanted itl be fine eh.


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Mo, try not to worry. I don't think that anything you have done has jepodised implantation as like u said u didn't really lift the bed. Saying that you mustn't do any heavy lifting for 2 weeks post ET so make sure you take things easy. How many days post transfer are u? Maybe the positive test is in actual fact the pregnancy.

Nat xxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Im 6dp5dt. My initial trigger should be oit my system as this was nearly two wks ago, but was given another half dose after transfer to help make your body think its preg! I think if embryo was to implant it would have well before now as it was a hatching blast. So prob even by wed. So dont  think the lifting would affect implantation but more, rupture the lining n cause early miscarriage? Uh im so stupid!! Although didnt do it proberly. I have bad ocd thoughts though, so this will play on my mind for a while!  
I hope these positives are true and not the trigger but think the trigger is likely at this point xx


----------



## Please let this happen (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks Nat1981. Congratulations on your pregnancy!  Bloods are booked for Thursday and so anxious to find out my beta. It's so horrible seeing that line only to be dealt a blow of a chemical. Hubby getting a little frustrated with me not being positive but explained to him if I get too excited and not get the results we wanted its will be harder to deal with.  Been having pinchy cramps since 2dp5dt and sore nipples too (tmi) although it's been cold.  Will try and hold off 1 more day to test but know I will torture myself and test earlier. 
Excited for you! Maybe twins??  

Mo89 Trigger shot was 13 days ago so hopefully out of my system, oh gosh I hope that's not causing my line
I have my fingers crossed for you that it's a true Bfp. I'm sure you'll be fine from slightly lifting the bed, as Nat1981 said take it easy from now on!  

make a wish Good luck for your otd

Chocoholic17. Lol I now want chocolate. Congratulations on your bfp!

Gabby0981. Good luck for otd.  

Am I weird for talking to my tummy already? Keep telling this little bean to hang on in there!  I have been analysing every twinge I get. Now that I have seen the ever so faint line I even started feeling nauseous which I'm sure is all in my head after the test. I really hope my little bean sticks around. 

Good luck ladies and to anyone else I missed. Fingers crossed for lots of bfp!


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi everyone 
I've never posted before and I've just started my 2ww. I am 1dp5dt of 4 grade AA embryos. Resting up today but I am already so bored, I'm really rubbish at resting but at 47 years old I've been told to do lots so I've booked 3 weeks off work. I'm taking so many tablets and pessaries I've had to write a chart 😂 
Last time I didn't test until 3 weeks post transfer because I was just to scared it to as a bfp but I miscarried at 8 weeks.
We are in Cyprus but fly home tomorrow. OTD is 20th April and I have a blood test booked. 
It's really good to read everyone else's posts don't feel quite so alone, my OH just stares at me grinning like an idiot it's quite psychotic actually 😂


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ladies 

Well I'm bailing out of here ... my test date was 11th April but my AF has arrived and made the result pretty clear .  
To all you ladies still waiting I wish you all the very best and fingers crossed your dreams come true ... wishing you lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

So sorry twinkle toes! Take time then get a poa for next time! Fingers crossed. Xx

Make a wish- what time is your beta? Mine is half 10. On thurs xx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Mo, fingers crossed your positive is due to pregnancy and not trigger shot. If it's a pregnancy then the line will get darker. Keeping everything crossed for you.xxx

Please let this happen, everything you are saying is exactly how I feel and my hubby is the same. He says I'm exhausting him 😂 I just can't help it though coz of the chemical pregnancy in December. You are also not mad in talking to your embryo. I'm doing the same !!!!! I keep telling my embryos to please stick and grow and that I love them very very much. It sort of helps. I think ivf is so hard that anything that makes u feel slightly better you should do. My bloods are tomorrow but won't get the results until Tuesday!!!! I would love twins and I'm praying so hard that this is a viable strong pregnancy.

Welcome salsx and fingers crossed you get your bfp.

Twinkle toes, I'm so sorry to hear that af has arrived. Please take time out for yourself and rest. I wish you all the best in your future plans.

Nat xxx


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Mo89- my clinic don't do betas, but have advised me to do a HPT on Easter Sunday and not beforehand. Determined to hold out and wait. Feel terrible today, so bloated and heavy and crampy and headaches, also so tired and keep going really hot. Also DH says I am noticeably like an oven 'down there'. Not sure what to think. Being pregnant feels like such a distant dream...whilst my symptoms may sound promising they may also just be the progesterone. Back to work tomorrow, dreading it, everything else seems so irrelevant right now. I just feel so exhausted from everything


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

I know what you mean. Luckily im off until the 18th, but im a teacher and the thought of focusing at work, urgh. Im not given work 100% which sounds bad but just thid is taking over my life!


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

wow salsx you had alot of embies put in  keeping everything crossed for you- im not currently on my 2ww as not having ET til early may but my clinic in spain will only put one in due to my age. What made you have so many if you dont mind me asking?

make a wish when i was on my last 2ww i had lots of aches and pains and headaches and crazy dreams and the feeling that af was just around the corner and i had convinced myself it hadnt worked and my DH was the total opposite and was sure i was and  i tested 3 or 4 days early and got my BFP. im on cyglogest now twice daily until ET But i dont remember from before feeling hot down below- my clinic advised against any sex after ET  until i was over 7 weeks pregnant - so i have no idea if i was or not - how many pessaries do you have a day? maybe worth telling the clinic - best of luck


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

mo89 - I test day and.night now and got 2-3 weeks last night so good sign but still have till otd on weds 

Please let this happen - Ha ha yes chocolate is the best medicine 

Twinkletoes42 - So sorry to hear 

Hey ladies I need your advice . .I took a clearly digital last night and it said 2-3 weeks so was chuffed but know I need to wait till otd on weds then I took this morning and keeps coming back as 1-2 ..now I worry about a chemical pregnancy as this has happened before..any other explanation for the rise then drop 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

betty21 we had not thought we would have four such good quality embies put back, we are with team miracle in Cyprus and had talked about three then when we got to the clinic there were four viable blastocysts, though one was a little behind the other three, I don't like using Frosties, no idea why just my personal preference, so we agreed with Team Miracles recommendations not to leave the slow coach behind and give him a chance. Hopefully I will get a bfp.
Fingers crossed for everyone here it's such a difficult road to travel xx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

So sorry Twinkletoes42 this game is so cruel. Hope take time out, find the strength and come bouncing back. 

chocoholic17 - sorry I have no explanation other than what you have suggested, truly hope thats not the case.

Hello to everyone else. 

Afm I stupidly tested 8dp5dt and was bfn, in anger through test in dustbin and unable to retrieve. Holding on to hope that was too early to test. Now I feel down and believe another cycle over.  Spent too long on Google looking for stories that went onto get BFP and it's happened but doesn't give me confidence in my case.  Feel angry with myself hinted to hubby feel AF coming as he believes its worked, not told him re test #Sad


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

hi choc - i can only assume it was an error on the test  as you are not even at OTD so it would have not been possible for it to come up as 2-3,  if i was you i would wait till wednesday and try again- but i wouldnt worry looks like you defo have your BFP 

salsx - that is amazing wish you all the best, we have 18 donor eggs frozen they are thawing 9 and only putting one in of the best quality at hopefully blast  - both previous times before we had 2 and i wish they would but they are saying they want a safe pregnancy so im not holding out they will put in 2. 
if all yours take you will certainly have your hands full


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Choc how far gone are you? 

My hcg is always stronger later in the day. I csn get darker test and night time and then they'll be light the next morning. It might be that or it might be faulty depends how far gone you are? If you're 4-5 weeks the 2-3 on s digital will be correct.


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

ivfjean  - Hi I am 11 days past 3 day transfer 

betty21 - Hope you are right 

zph - Thanks I think there should be a place where all ladies go for 2 ww with pampering and relaxation and not hpt or Google 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ladies- advice please. 
So my hpts are getting much darker. I have taking about ten, about 4 different brands. I took a cheaper one on sat and again this morning Nd it is much darker. Surely if this was the trigger it would get lighter? I dont wanna get hopes up too much but my guts telling me they would get lighter not darker with trigger?? Honest opinions


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies ,

So I'm back again to this dreadful 2ww, this time however I had a FET with 3 blastocyst... I had ET last Thursday April 6th with makes me now 4dp5dt.. I had light pink spotting 10 hours after ET which I think was due to ET and my cervix being too soft with all the hormones. This time I'm not taking anything vaginally though. Yesterday again I had bright pink/red spotting. I'm trying to stay positive and think it's implantation bleeding but I'm too scared of getting my hopes up high only to be disappointed later on 😪.. does anyone know what could be another reason for the spotting!! This was medicated cycle with stims and I ovulated on Sunday April 2nd (so I'm currently 8dpo) there is no way that AF is showing up this early and it never happened to me before ... any thoughts on this!!


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Mo that defo sounds like a bfp. When was your trigger? My tests got lighter when i was test g out trigger and they never got darker.

Choc so are you 3wk5days? That would only show up as 1-2 on clear blue. Apparently they hs e been recalled in the US as they have been giving out false info. Maybe it was just faulty. Do you have line tests? Is the line getting darker?


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

I got the actual trigger two weeks ago, but had a half dose (8 clicks) last Monday. Tested on thurs and was slightly positive but very faint, then has gradually gotten darker. The difference between today and thurs or even sat is huge. Its so clear. I am thinking it might still be trigger but why, wpuld it noy be very dark last thurs (3 days after hcg shot) and lighter now (7 days after). My otd is thurs, so clinic assuming and knowing that it will Defo be out by then.


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Mo that's defo your  congratulations


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

ivfjean - Yes I am ..ivw only got digital as wanted to know clearly if it was yes or no but maybe I should try strips 

mo89 - I think that's a bfp..congrats 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SomedayMommy (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I'm on 10DPO and had a negative Clearblue Plus test today! I am so disappointed because 8DPO and 9DPO I had faint positives, and I was absolutely sure it would be darker today, but it's GONE! I am thinking I was seeing my Gonasi 5,000 units trigger shot leave my system, because a true 8DPO positive is rare isn't it? 

Does a completely negative test on 10DPO mean I have no hope for this IUI cycle working? Am I out for the month? Is there a chance it could turn positive in the next few days? 

Anyone?


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi everyone

I had one 8 cell grade 1 embryo transferred this morning, so hoping I can join you all for the two week wait.

Im 44yrs, this is my first icsi ivf. I had 3 eggs collected but only one was mature. They said it was a really good embryo so fingers crossed

Good luck and prayers to you all 

xx


----------



## gabby0981 (May 4, 2015)

Arghh hi everyone - I'm 8dp5dt and I have some pink spotting today - could this be AF already? Surely it's too late for implantant bleeding?

I'm freaking out!

Congrats Mo!


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

My clinic said gentle BD is absolutely fine after 3 days post ET, so not worried about that. Also, TMI alert but it was reeaally gentle and careful. They also actually said that even before then wouldn't harm chances, it's just mentally its best to wait 3 days. 

So, 5dp5dt today and back at work and all i can think about is whether to test early or not. I promised myself and DH I wouldnt, I know it won't achieve anything, but just hate feeling so uncertain abd worried all the time. Also, days 1-4 post transfer I had SO much cramping (especially on day 2 and 3), whereas today hardly any cramping. Not sure what to think!! I know if the cramping was implantation it would die down anyway but hate not beig able to feel everything going on now!! Xx

Also, hearing all you ladies testing early isn't good for my willpower haha!! Is anyone else here waiting until OTD


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Dont congratulate me yet! Lol might not be true. Im glad I tested since thurs as I can now see the darkness and compare.


----------



## angel_sara (Mar 6, 2014)

make a wish said:


> Also, hearing all you ladies testing early isn't good for my willpower haha!! Is anyone else here waiting until OTD


Me 
Very difficult  
But will test on OTD (12th April), which is not too far, 2 more sleeps.


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Make a wish-I am waiting until my official date, my husband insists-he has better willpower than me-and I'd hate to do it without him. Good luck with the wait!

Harry-welcome, good luck with the wait!

Chocoholic-have you tested again today? I hope it was just an error on the test.

Mo-a tentative congrats, I hope it continues to get darker for you.

Afm-still poorly with the end of tonsillitis so I've been taking it extra easy. Getting the odd cramp and heavy feeling in my belly but trying not to read into anything as I had lots of odd feelings on both previous cycles and a frozen one and one worked and the others didn't so I can't be bothered to stress too much. We had a call this morning to say that we have a frozen hatching blastocyst grade BB, that's what Mabel was  We were told that none would be good for freezing but this little one proved them wrong! A little bit more hope if the one on board doesn't want to stay, praying with all my might that it does xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Tania hopefully you feel better soon! Tonsilitis sucks. 

I spoke to the nurse manager who said that the ovritrelle I had should be out my system within 48 hours!!! No wonder it was basically neg 3 days after I got it. This has majorly gotten my hopes up but....... you know. Cant fully be happy until thursday!


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

TaniaL - That's great news . Yes I tested a few times today all 1-2 weeks 
Ps get better soon I have w cold coming on but not as bad as tonsillitus 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi ladies
Anyone have their progesterone tested post transfer? I'm 3dp5dt and results were a little low so they upped my dosage...Has anyone else had this?


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Angel sara, haha nice to know I'm not alone, and you are super close now so well done for holding out!! I spent the whole day at work wondering should I/shouldn't I but everytime I run it past DH he reminds me it will only make me feel terrible if it was a false negative, and even if it was positive i would still worry it wouldn't last. So, deciding to be a good girl, keep away from Boots, and enjoy these few days of mentally having at least a little hope mixed in with the worry!! I enjoy being asleep, it's the only time I'm not worrying at the mo...haha xx

Mo89, sounds like a massive BFP to me, congrats little lady!!!! Xx


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok guys I'm going mad after about a million tests today and getting 1-2 weeks after last nights 2-3 I got another 2-3 ..i think my l3vels are higher in eve ..onyl explanation 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Like I said choc, mine hcg is higher at night time, dont worry you'll get your 2-3 next week


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

It's such rollercoaster . .I have cramps though but have had then since egg collection 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Anyone else seem to get the worst cramps in the middle of the night, to the extent where you wake up in pain, accompanied by lots of sweating and overheating?? Very strange...so scared


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am up mist nights have cramps throughout th3 day..how bad us pain mine is mild period like pain but not as bad 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Please let this happen (Mar 18, 2017)

Had lots of cramping pinching pain from day1-5 after fresh transfer but seems to of stopped now. Don't know if that's good or not?  I am on 7dp5dt.


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Chocaholic: my pains have ranged from dull achey AF type pains to crippling bent over in agony pains to sharp pinching pains and a 'pulling' feeling in womb area. So all sorts!! Hardly any today though (day 6), just a couple of small pulling feelings,  but the afternoon and nightime is when they seemed the worst yesterday. Who knows!! Time will tell i guess. 

I think me and DH have decided to test on Friday (9dp5dt), which is 2 days before OTD. Not sure its good for my stress levels to wait the extra 2 days until sunday. Does anyone have any opinion on whether a result then would be reliable? Xxxx


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

The pains could m3an anything so try not to think about it ..i know it's hard..no harm testing early but guess clinic will still want otd result 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes it definitely would be. Because my last clinic 9dp5dt was otd. As thats 14 days after ovulation/egg collection. So period would be due that day. My clinic this time my otd is 10dp5dt. But was definitely 9 last time. You have done so well to hold out until now! I caved after 3 days!!


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

when did you first test mo89?


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Betty- I tested on Thursday. 3 days after my hcg booster and transfer. 10 days after trigger. The line was very faint but could just see it by squinting and in.a certain light. Ti be honest I expected it to be really dark with the hcg booster. But nurse said that would be out within 48 hours. I only tested as I wanted to test out the trigger. Then it just got darker and darker and never actually got a negative. Just did a clear blue digital and says pregnant 1-2 weeks. How are you getting on?


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

That means I can test official yesterday so why did my clinic  make me wait another two days 

Yey on your bfp I just tested too I'm a serial tester at moment  and still bfp2otd tomorrow nervous now 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rome484 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey can I join this group I'm 1dp5dt think that's right had onone embryo put back yesterday test date is the 24th 😀


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

I got my HCG results back from yesterday and at 4 weeks 3 days is 2571, from what I've read it's very high


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Ivf Jean: what have your clinic advised? Maybe it is twins or triplet!! How many did you transfer? I don't know that much about HCG levels except that higher than usual levels can indicte multiples xx


----------



## Please let this happen (Mar 18, 2017)

Congratulations to all your bfp!  I too have been testing since 4dp5dt and was getting very faint tests. Didn't text the day before yesterday but tested last night and it's much darker. Very anxious for otd tomorrow. Just hoping for a good beta and not a chemicals I had have in the past.  
IVFjean- that's a great beta. Congratulations


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Please let this happen - Otd for me too ..finger crossed for you too 

ivfjean - Eek twins ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

So today it's otd and I still have a bfp actually can't believe it ..i know still have a long way to go but glad to have got this far ..fibgera crossed for everyone testing today 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello everyone, just found this thread and can't believe how many people are here!  Congrats to everyone with a positive result.  

I had IUI on 1st April, Its my third time having had 2 rounds in 2014 which lead to me having my wonderful daughter who is 2.  Took a pg test this morning, so 12 days after the treatment, and its negative.  I'm due to have the blood test tomorrow (as 14 days will be Good Friday) but can't imagine getting a different result.  Has anyone experienced a negative followed by a positive or is it wishful thinking? xx


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think you should wait for the blood test the levels could be still too low ..uribe dilute so many factors ..wait until otd

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok ladies, so 7dp5dt today, OTD in two days time. Still haven't tested but really worried as all my crampig and 'symptoms' are badically gone now. The cramping was mainly for the 3 days following transfer, now just getting the odd 'pulling' feeling in my uterus but keep telling myself that could be anything/imaginary. Boobs still big and sore but probably the cyclogest. Strangely shivery/cold sweating almost like i'm getting the flu...but not. ANYWaY, one wierd thing I wanted to ask about...really craving salty foods and usually I adore sweet things and hate salty things. Last night got DH to get me a McDonalds burger and I HATE mcdonalds burgers usually but tasted like heaven in food form...so salty and comforting. Also 2 days ago got an urge to eat salad cream (previously i hate it) and so now eating that on everything...makes no sense. Also craving salt and vinegar crisps...usually my least favourite flavour. Probably just being strange (not the first time) but anyone got any ideas if it could be linked to IVF?? Probably sound like a basketcase haha Xx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats Chocoholic   heres to a sticky one for you. 

Camsie - i agree with Choc. i tested 7dp5dt and nothing - through it in anger in the dustbin after 10 mins (couldnt retrieve it) and now all over the shop.  I have had bloods today 12dp so hoping for some good news tomorrow,  OTD 14/04. 

Make a wish - my symptoms also seem to have gone - just feel a numb pain but not like usually AF.  Sounds like good signs but who knows with all the meds we are on. 

IVFJean - great beta - heres to the next one doubling. 

Please let this happen - good luck for today.


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Good luck please let this happen.!! Fingers crossed its positive. 
Who else has otd or tomorrow?

Good luck! Im tomorrow too!  Cant wait! 

Had a blazing row with oh last night,  I was so upset. Now im worried the stress will cause something bad. Think im overreating though. But told him from now on I will not argue! Lol


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

zph - Thank you ..thouhht id be stress free once I  got here but not worried about scan ..but I should be grateful to have got this far 

mo89 - I know what you mean I'm so paranoid about any stress but I'm sure it's fine obviously not good to row but take it easy it's l the hormones raging around 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello, can I join you? Just on the train home from having my transfer. Just devoured a doughnut! I test on the 23rd April xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Chocoholic did you get your results?


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

No bloods just a hpt which was bfp have scan booked for 2 weeks times 

Rio2016 - Welcome and you deserve the doughnut

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Please let this happen (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you ladies for wishing me luck.

Good luck for you otd mo89! I have my fingers crossed for you too!  I am really anxious as I am hoping I have a good beta, scared things won't go my way. 
Make a wish - Good luck for your otd in 2 days. You've done well not to poas so far!  I thought I wouldn't this cycle, but was kidding myself as I tested on 4dp5dt and every day since. Sometimes twice - crazy I know. 
Zph - thank you. Good luck with your results tomorrow!
Camsie - Good luck for tomorrow. 
Rio - welcome 😀 all the best for the 23rd 
Chocoholic17 - Congratulations!!!!!  

Sorry if I have missed anyone. Posting from my phone is not the easiest.  Good luck to you all!

It's going to be one sleepless night for me.


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thabk you all th beat for tomorrow I woke up at 12.01 and thought maybe I should wait yo test 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, I finally gave into testing tonight (7dp5dt) and It was a BFP!! I am in total shock. I can't think straight. It was a FRER test and the second line came up straight away, it's really clear although a little lighter than control line. I thought I was imagining all my symptoms or reading too much into them. All i keep doing now is crying...I feel so happy and thankful. And here come more happy tears... i know it's early days, but i am so happy...xxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Make a wish- aaahhh so exciting! Congrats. When's otd again? Please dont become addicted like me iv taken like 27 tests 😂


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Mo89- OTD is sunday, so 3 more full days away. I will try to resist testing now too much...just depends how paranoid I get!! Probably do one on Friday and then one on  Sunday and then stop and trust in my body!! Really worried now whether our little'un will hang on...and so the worry continues!! xxxxx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Make a wish 
.. I remember seeing your posts now & again over the past few months... is it confirmed that you are pregnant? If so I am SO happy for you wow what a journey! Xx


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

make a wish Fantastic!!!


----------



## Please let this happen (Mar 18, 2017)

Otd today. Woke up did my pessaries before heading for bloods. Now freaking out as I noticed some pink blood. So freaking right now.


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just wait and see could be anything not long to go now till you know anyway hope you managed to get some rest 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Negative test this morning. Will go for blood test later but think thats it. Can't try again till June as I'm on holiday next month. 😪


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Make a wish-congratulations, lovely news 

Please let this happen-speak to the clinic but I had this last time and it was the pessaries irritating my cervix and not the loss of pregnancy, good luck x

Chocoholic-congratulations! Wonderful news x

Camsie-really sorry to hear your news, try and have a relaxing holiday and prepare yourself to go again, really hope that June is your time x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi ladies

Huge congratulations on all your bfps and sorry to read of some bfn too.

Afm I did get a bfp but after having blood tests it's confirmed that I'm having another chemical pregnancy. Absolutely gutted and devastated that this is happening again. Haven't stopped crying and really don't know what are next step will be.

Good luck to all you ladies in your pregnancies.

Nat xxx


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Camsie: I am so so sorry to hear that, as we all know negatives are horrible. Hang in there, stay strong xxx

Please let this happen: good luck for today!! Xx

AFm: been awake most of the night worrying I will lose the baby or the HPT's will get lighter rather than darker. Tested last night at 6.15pm, tested this morning at 3am (yes i was that worried), both clearly positive on First Response tests but the second one wasn't any darker. I know my evening pee is more concentrated, and that it was only a few hrs after the first one, but cant help but be paranoid. Should I be worried or am I just being crazy? DH says I should leave it until sunday (OTD) to test again. Thoughts? Also, at 8dp5dt, how dark SHOULD the line be?? Xxxx


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Camsie - It may still be ok but if not take time out enjoy holiday before you try again..hoep it is ok x

TaniaL - Thank you I had a full nights sleep after weeks of tossing and turning 

Nat I'm so sorry to hear I had a chemical last year and was devastated ..you need down them to grieve and recoup ..do something that's not I've related and try and treat yourself 

make a wish  - I think oh is right however I did the same I tested 3 or 4 times a day one day I tested 6 times as my test 2as fluctuating between 1-2 weeks and 2-3 weeks but I also get stronger urine in eve ..just try not to worry speak to clinic and do something else 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Nat. Sending love x


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Ladies

Im new to all this, and am currently 4dp3dt. I keep reading about chemical pregnancies, so even if you test positive on OTD could it be incorrect? this is very worrying news. Ive been told to wait 14 days to test, would this mean a chemical positive would be less likely?
Also is it normal to have some pains and be quite swollen (or I could be dramatically putting on weight as I am usually so active)

x


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Harry..ok so I was very swollen after ec and had pains and still do but I think it's a combination if things ..unfortunately a chemical can still happen if I'm correct the definition is a pregnancy that can only be seen on hpt2but not a scan so I guess anytime up to 6 weeks..im seeing it as a hurdle so got to otd yes next one for me is scan etc .it's hard but just take one day at a time ..thats all we can all do  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sending hugs and virtual chocolate easter eggs to all     

I have just realised that my OTD is the day my cats go into a cattery (we're having work done on the house) so won't be able to cuddle them if it's not good news. I love them so much and they really entertain / give me a chance to 'mother'. Might have to plan some nice things for that week just in case xx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks Chocoholic17, I never knew that was possible


----------



## Please let this happen (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey all. Just an update. Had beta today which came back 46. RE said it was low but what matters is that it keeps rising and doubles every 48 hours. Have always had low betas in all my 4 cycles even with my 2yr old it was 42. Only worry is I have been spotting since this morning which I think is not a good sign - not sure. So want it to stop as this is our last chance at a baby. Was trying 10yrs with no luck before we moved to IVF. Have another beta Monday so hoping for a miracle!


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

Please Let this Happen, I would check progesterone to check if you need to increase support.


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Please let this happen I would get progesterone checked too. My clinic made me do this. My beta hcg was 56.5 on Monday abs progesterone was 101. My clinic said this was good and like progesterone to be over 100, but beta hcg was only 51 on Wednesday so it had dropped and not doubled confirming another chemical pregnancy. My clinic still want me to continue cyclogest and go for another blood test after Easter, don't really see the point as it's just delaying the inevitable 😢😢😢😢.

I really hope that your pregnancy continues. Have u called the clinic about your spotting as sometimes they suggest upping cyclogest. Also it's not about the first beta levels it's about them doubling so fingers crossed your levels have more than doubled by Monday for you.

Will keep everything crossed for you.

Nat xxxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Please let this happen-  keep chin up until Monday. My clinic say anything over 30! As long as its doubling until Monday. 

Nat im so sorry 💟


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nat 

I feel  for you .. I had prepared myself for this cycle not working as I'm 43 and I knew chances were slim . I had very light spotting last Sunday and thought AF was on the way . Did hpt and it was negative .. then did a test on Tuesday my birthday , clear blue digital showed 1-2weeks positive to say I elated was an understatement . I went to the clinic yesterday for official test and very faint line on test . Nurse said inconclusive but is convinced it's a chemical pregnancy .. I'm so devastated this ivf rollercoaster continues . I've been told to wait and test again next week .... no mention of bloods done . Is that because they know my case is a lost cause .  

So I'm just waiting for a real AF to arrive .. is that what happens with a chemical pregnancy .. I've not been in this position before but carrying on with progesterone 😔X


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Twinkle toes can you ask and pay for a blood test? WAiting another week would be hard! Fingers crossed for you!! Xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Twinkletoes if it is a chemical pregnancy your AF should start in the next few days (I know this as I had one at 4 weeks) but your doctor/ nurse should be requesting bloods to confirm whether your hormone levels are falling? 

At this point there isn't really anyway of knowing for sure, it really is a waiting game  

I really feel for you as I was in the exact same boat on my first go at IUI. 

I would request a blood test from your doctor. 

Big Hugs  

Twinkletoes I was told after the bloods confirmed my HCG levels had fallen to stop taking the progesterone as it prevents your period from starting. 

Fingers crossed for you that it isn't a chemical pregnancy!!

xx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Twinkle toes, I feel your pain. I had a chemical pregnancy in December last year. Clinic made me have 3 blood tests as the second beta did rise but by the 3rd it had started to drop. By that point my clinic told me to stop all medication and wait to bleed. It took ten days for me to bleed which was hell as I still felt pregnant. This time round they are saying stay on meds but repeat blood test after Easter. That will be my third blood test. Progesterone can prevent af from coming. Can't you get a blood test done? They are private companies that do them.

Really hoping it's not a chemical pregnancy for u.

Nat xxx


----------



## Cazzabeanie (Nov 5, 2016)

Ok. So my official test date was today, I've been really down about it thinking it failed. However, I have 5 positive tests so I am convinced I'm pregnant / or was pregnant. This morning i came off the cyclogest as recommended by the clinic. Now I'm having stomach cramps and brownish spotting which has turned to red, it's been very light getting heavier. is this a chemical pregnancy and will all fall apart. Has anyone else experienced this? My clinic is overseas and the NHS won't speak to me as there is no funding so i don't know who to ask about what's happening?


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

cazzabeanie - why has your clinic suggested coming off cyclogest already? I thought most clinics keep you on it for upto 12 weeks? I know my clinic in spain does.  What has your clinic suggested?


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Go back in cyclogest!


----------



## Please let this happen (Mar 18, 2017)

Cazzabeanie. Yes please go back on cyclogest. Last cycle I had very low beta of 6 and was told to stop using them by nurse which I did 48 hour later beta jumped to 40 (way more than doubled) and still told not to use them. Another 72 hours beta had jumped to 456 and then was told to start them again but started bleeding within a days and beta started dropping and then was told it was a chemical. Hubby was mad with clinic as he believes if I had continued with them when they said stop that we may off had a chance. Not sure if it would of made a difference but ya never know. 
With this cycle if I am told to stop again I won't. I forgot to ask about levels but did ask if I needed to increase them and was told no.


----------



## Cazzabeanie (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi, they only give there out for the 2ww. I don't know why it was just what they prescribed. I will try to get some and hope that stops it. Thanks for replying. I've got an or of hours GP appointment, hopefully they will help. I'm not going to be fobbed off with the "we don't fund fertility treatment" crap.


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Cazza you need cyclogest to support a pregnancy as your own body doesn't create progesterone with IVF. So if you stopped taking it then you will loose a pregnancy. So it might not be a chemical it might be becisse you've stopped progesterone.

Did they not five you the option to purchase more for 12 weeks? You need to take it to 12 weeks until the placenta takes over. 

Which clinic are you with?


----------



## Cazzabeanie (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi. So I've been to the doctors they won't prescribe me any more cyclogest. They said it's dependent on each clinic how long they give it for and some places are only 2 weeks, also they won't get involved in a treatment from a clinic that's abroad. I can't get it without a prescription so can't take any more. As I'm so early on they won't take any scans or other tests, effectively I've been told they can do nothing and have to wait and see what happens. If I start bleeding heavily I then go to A&E. Mrs M8: I'm with Klinikk Hausken in Norway, they only give a 2 week prescription, I wasn't given an option to have it longer for 3 months. According to the doctor some women just bleed during early pregnancy, it's brown blood which apparently is a positive sign either that or I'm losing the pregnancy. I feel no better than before, so I'm just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Cazza when is your scan due?


----------



## Cazzabeanie (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm booked to go to the doctors at the 8 weeks mark which is 11th of May. At that appointment they assign me a midwife and a maternity plan with scan dates etc.


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Do you not get a 8 week scan? Mine is 10th may. Could you pay for one? Not sure where you live but must be private clinics wanting your money lol spire? Even just for s scsn x


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

I just do t get why they won't give you any. Progesterone is needed to support a pregnancy, your body isn't producing it it's self because you've had ivf. Very strange.


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Cazzabeanie, if you need the name of a private clinic who will do prescriptions for IVF clinics I use one, she write my prescription at a charge of £35 for all my medication save the hassle of trying to get it abroad. Just let me know honey you really do need it longer than 2ww xx


----------



## Cazzabeanie (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Saslx, yes please i will give it a go. All spotting is still brown and not red which is a good sign. I'm going to contact Norway as well and see what they advise. I've googled it and in lots of the other message boards there are loads of people in different lengths of time to take it. There are others on 2 weeks, 1 month and the majority on 3 months. With regards to scans I've just been told that first one is between 8 to 12 weeks and it all starts at my first 8 weeks appointment. To be honest I'm fairly disappointed with the NHS in Essex, they've been very unhelpful, I'm going to look at going privately for a scan. Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Think you are doing the right thing cazz - your gp doesnt sound at all helpful , my gp has given me all the drugs i need on repeat perscription knowing that im using a clinic in spain.

I last time had alot of private scans and booked in to have a early viable scan at 6 weeks just to put myself at ease - some mothercare stores have scan departments i think if i remember rightly it was around £70  but well worth it x


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

I use ultrasound direct for my private scans they're nationwide so there should be one near you.

I agreed your gp isn't being very helpful at all, my gp gives me my meds when i ask for them but I do pay privately for them, have you spoke to them about a private prescription maybe?


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Cazzabeanie I've PM'd you the details.


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Had a negative blood test, was feeling totally defeated yesterday.  Spoke to my Dr today who said we can try again straight away this cycle!  I feel full of hope again, so start my merinol again on Sunday.  

Clazzabeanie - I only have cyclogest for 2 weeks, maybe its different with IUI?


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ladies

Well I definitely think I've had a chemical pregnancy. I tested on 12th April very faint line was told at clinic to test again on the 19th . I asked my GP via telephone consultation whether I should have a blood test she said I be best following clinics advice and do another test on 19th April . It's a nightmare not knowing . I did another hpt this morning as the line was slightly darker but I guess with no symptoms it means nothing .

This is so tough I just want to know one way or another .... 😢😢
My AF has not shown up but from what I'm reading , I guess the progesterone could be keeping it at bay


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Twinkle toes-if the line is getting darker then hopefully that's a good thing? Symptoms don't always start until later, some women don't get much in the way of symptoms so I wouldn't worry about those. Really hope all turns out well x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Twinkle if its getting darker then thats good news. You do t have to have symptoms too, some people don't get symptoms at all! Test again tomorrow and see if its darker


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Twinkle toes can you pay for a blood test?


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ladies thank you the line looks darker but you start to doubt if you are just hoping .... I'm going to see if there are any places in Warwickshire that will do a blood test , I'm happy to pay just don't know where will be open over Easter xxxx

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi I've just given in and tested and got a negative, I had a 3 day embryo transferred last Monday, (not sure if that makes me 5dp or 6dp 3dt?) 
Would I have been able to see a result yet? Is it to early? I'm panicking, my OTD is 24th so realise it is quite early but I'm still devastated! 
X


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Harry you are 5dp at that is way too early, they embryo doesn't start to hatch until day 6 then it has to attach to your lining and bury in then start secreting HCG. Try again next week


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you, I feel much better now xx


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone else got terrible skin at the moment? The hormones have made me so spotty 😪


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I've had two blasts transferred one week ago and OTD is in 5 days time.

Feeling on an emotional roller coaster, sometimes feeling very positive, sometimes very low.


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Camsie-I've definitely got a few spots so you're not alone! Another lovely side effect!

Chuichi-those sound like pretty normal feelings for this process, I'm finding the closer I'm getting to otd-3 days time-the more of a rollercoaster it is.

I hope that everyone is doing okay and having a good easter weekend. I've tried to keep most of it quite busy in the hope that Wednesday will come around quicker, doesn't seem to have worked so far! On desperate knicker watch and fearing the worst every time I go to the loo, my emotions are all over the place and I'm knackered, just want to test!! I'm sure others are feeling just as desperate and crazy, I really hope that it's our time! Good luck all x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi TaniaL wishing you all the best, and like the Drs and nurses said at my clinic, take it easy!! We must all stay positive x


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks chuici! Trying my best! X

Hope everyone has had a good weekend, good luck to all of you testing this week xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi 2ww team!!

Well it's been almost a whole year since i was last able to join this thread so I do so with much excitement and optimism. Having my very last Frostie transferred on Wednesday, my test day will the be on 5th May. (With CRGH and they make you wait 16 days!!!)

Lots of pressure on this one, 6th cycle for me and never a positive, also the last one with my own egg as will be DE after this. Throwing everything at this, it's a PGS pass 5 day blasto, had a dummy run month, down reg, scratch, ERA, intralipids and acupuncture!

Deep breath and looking forward to taking this journey with you ladies! Best of luck to you allXx


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Mrsfw good luck for Wednesday! 
My blood test is Thursday at 7am this week so I can have the results the same day and I've been good and not tested early but it's not easy when your trying to relax and not do much. I'm seeing symptoms and non symptoms in everything. 
Good luck everyone testing this week! xx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

All the best to you Mrsfw!


----------



## rome484 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey I'm 8dp5dt no symptoms at all though I have been like a zombie since et is anyone else shattered from the drugs I'm on injections 3 times a week and supositories twice a day due to test on Monday but I'm at work that day and don't fancy having to go to work an hour after testing so going to test Sunday should be okay right ?


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Salsx & Chukchi! Best of luck rome484

Are you on a fresh or frozen cycle Rome? As in will there be trigger in your system?


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi everyone, I broke and tested a day early and got a bfp! It's faint but then I had drank 2 pints of water but it was definitely there!! Will do the clinic test in the morning and then hopefully make it to scan date which I'm waiting to hear back about. So amazed, delighted and terrified xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Great news Tan! 
Rome I'm completely shattered too so I sympathise. I'm on two lots of suppositories 3 x a day, daily and four daily injections and about 10 tablets a day so I think my system has gone into overdrive plus having 4 AA embies put back and I'm an old hag at 47 😂 I can't wait to test Thursday! Counting the hours 🙄


----------



## sdg (Mar 29, 2017)

Just found this thread! Congratulations to everyone who's got a BFP so far. 

We're 6dp5dt and OTD should have been Saturday but we're getting bloods done on Monday. We'll never last till then without testing. I shared my eggs with my wife so she didn't get the trigger shot and no risk of a false positive.


----------



## sdg (Mar 29, 2017)

My wife bought early response tests today and we got a BFP! It's faint, but you can clearly see it at arms length! I'm so excited, I can't wait for bloods on Monday!


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I hope you don't mind me joining late in the day. 

I see a few people waiting to test and some BFP here too! Well done everyone for hanging in there - it's not easy!! 

I'm now on 2ww after having a hatching blast put back yesterday. Never gone to blast before so it's a first for me. Always opted for day 3 and always 2 embies which has worked twice. Bit, well a lot nervous about it this time with only 1 embie. Hoping blast was the right way to go. How are others experiences? How many, what stage did you have put back??

Also the progesterone = hideous! I am sooooo bloated already! Having to take 3 bum bullets a day this time to be on the safe side. 

How's everyone holding up today?? X
Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Sdg congratulations on the BFP! Great news 
My husband won't let me test early so I'm waiting until Thursday (grumble grumble grumble!) still it's been great being off work for two weeks!


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Excellent news Tania and sdg!!!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooray to all the BFPs! Great news!

Emotional- we are so close , my 1 blasto goes back in today. I've always had 2 back in before so also feeling the pressure of it. Best of luck to you xx


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Mrsfw, thanks and good luck for today, hope it gets settled in xx

Chuichi-thanks 

Sdg-congratulations 

Salsx-thanks good luck with your embryos 

Afm-tested with morning wee and it went dark straight away so feeling more relaxed so now just keeping busy and hopeful until the scan day xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

I've got two more sleeps before OTD, so nervous!

Not got any symptoms except tightness in lower abdomen, not sure if that's a good or bad thing?

Even with my one and only successful cycle I didn't really have any symptoms except sore boobs.

So scared of failing again this time...... 😟


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Wishing you lots of luck chuichi, I haven't had much in the way of symptoms so I wouldn't worry about that, fingers crossed for you xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Well I'm out before I even started...my embryo didn't survive the defrost. Heartbroken, best of luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## sdg (Mar 29, 2017)

Mrsfw- I'm so sorry, this is such a cruel, unfair and mysterious process. WIll you get another chance?x


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that mrsfw 😣


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Mrsfw-I am sorry to hear that, I hope that you are able to have another round, take care xx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

So sorry Mrsfw. 
Take care of yourself xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Chuichi - are you going to test early? Not long to wait! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that mrsfw. Take care of yourself and I hope you get another chance xx


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Test day today I'm sitting outside the clinic now...... I'm never early for anything but here I am at least 10 mins early. Should find out later today fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

emotional - I'm just going to test as soon as I wake up tomorrow morning! But I wonder if I'll have trouble falling asleep tonight...

salsx - good luck!


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Morning All

Im in a state. I'm 10dp3dt and tested again this morning with first response and BFN, my OTD isnt for another 4 days but im sure it wont change now. My husband still thinks its to early and hasnt lost hope but ive been crying for the last 2 hours and feel its all over. 

Has anyone ever had a negative that has then changed?


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Harry, I'm not sure. My OTD is Sunday. I've never had a positive test before. Are you at work today or at home. Thinking of you. 

I'm pretty convinced my period is coming today. Was very hot in bed last night so just trying to wait it out till the weekend.

Xx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Rio

I'm at home thankfully. Are you on cyclogest? doesn't that stop your period.

How are you managing not to test!

xx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Harry, that's true. I am. I'm just going to wait for the weekend. I just don't see the point of testing early. I think it adds stress and extra worry. 2 weeks after 3.5years of trying is such a short time too xx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Rio that is so true. I wish I had never tested early, I started testing last week, way to early, and it has just caused so much extra stress and worry. I will hold out now till Saturday at least and keep  

Fingers crossed for you too xx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

to everyone. 

(Harry, I think another reason i've not tested is cos i've told a few close friends about the cycle and OTD and part of me thinks i'd be better with the news when it's the weekend and i'm with my husband) xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Harry I've never tested early either, just like Rio said it just seems to add extra stress...

However I've had faint BFP which then turned into BFN before 😥

Good luck everyone 🍀


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Well I have me a BFP!! HCG 534 which is apparently good. Except I have some spotting today which is not so good. So now I'm just panicking may just spend the next 9 months standing on my head with my legs crossed and a cork up my foof!!


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats salsx - i had been wondering if you got your bfp - now to find out how many you got in there!!


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats salsx! Let's hope we got more good news coming our way x


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you guys, I am just so freaked out by the spotting I can't enjoy the BFP. The clinic don't sound worried by it but immediately i see any sort of bleeding I only see the worse case scenario.


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Chuichi - did you test?? X

Salsx - congratulations! 534 is a great number!!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

emotional - no not yet, going to wait until tomorrow morning!! 😶


----------



## sdg (Mar 29, 2017)

Salsx I've read that for some women spotting can happen throughout pregnancy, but for most women you will get spotting in the first trimester. I'd follow the clinics lead. Congratulations on the BFP and good luck with your pregnancy x

We were planning on testing again tomorrow after a very faint (but visible at arms length) line on Tuesday. So we caved and did it this morning and got a line nearly as dark as the control line, then today my wife started feeling sick and neither of us have ever been happier about sickness haha! Going to tell my in laws tomorrow so hope that starts to make it feel real!


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Chuichi - fingers crossed for you xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

emotional - thanks 😀

sdg - congratulations, you all must be over the moon with the news 🌝


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Well what do you all think?

http://i68.tinypic.com/29f2w5y.jpg


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Chuichi-looks like a bfp to me! Congratulations 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Tania 😊

I'm still cautious though as last cycle I got faint BFP which turned into a BFN......


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Chuichi-I've got everything crossed for you that it just keeps getting darker xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you Tania, wishing you all the best too


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Congratulations Chuichi, fingers crossed for you


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you Harry


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Def a BFP chuichi!! Congratulations!! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Congratulations chuichi xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks emotional and mo89 xx

Got a scan booked in two weeks' time, fingers crossed...


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sadly not to be this time. Got a BFN this morning. Husband still asleep. The journey continues  💞 xx


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Rio, good luck on your journey xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Rio sorry to hear that, sending lots of positive thoughts your way xx


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Rio2016 - so very sorry. Good luck on your journey.

How is everyone else doing? 

I'm struggling in this 2ww this time around. I just want to know. I'm 5dp 5dt and it's dragging. I'm terrified of seeing any blood and it all being over. This is the first time we have had a 5 day blast to put back and it was starting to hatch but because of this, and my age, we were only allowed to put one back. I didn't ask what the chances were of success and wish I had now. 

Anyway, enough of me. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Rio2016- so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself and good luck with your onward journey.
Emotional- where did you go for your ivf treatment? I was only allowed to put one back (I'm 46) last year and it did stick, unfortunately due to a very stressful move and a family tragedy I had a miscarriage but I'm sure it would have stayed if I had been calmer and had done as I was told. This time I have been to a different clinic and had four embies put back  but it doesn't increase the chances of each embryo being successful, but I know what you mean psychologically more embies feels like a better chance. Just rest up and look after yourself and lots of sticky baby dust for your lovely embryo xxxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Sals dont say that. There is nothing you can really do to prevent miscarridge. Its not your fault. It is normally an abnormality. Fingers crossed for this time xx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

So sorry to hear that Rio


----------



## Fertilityhawk (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi ladies

I tested this morning and got a BFN - I was 10dpt on a 3dt - is there still a chance? Official test date isn't until Friday but it's just a HPT as my clinic don't offer the hcg blood test x


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Salsx - I'm at the QE in Gateshead, North East. Their policy is single embryo transfer if it's a blast and you are under 38 years old. I'm 34. 

X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Fertility hawk, I'd say that there is always hope until you get past your otd, hang on in there, my clinic don't do bloods either. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Ladies

Apologies for copying my post across from cycle buddies, but im not sure there is anyone left on it now.

My post read...


My OTD is tomorrow, im 13dp3dt. Yesterday I had light pink/brown spotting, not much, just when the pessary came out each time, also had slight cramping. Is there any chance it could be implantation this late? I seem to be taking longer with everything, I also had an extra 5 days of stims.
I did a hpt this morning and it was negative, but im wondering if there is a chance it was only implanting yesterday so therefore not secreting enough hcg yet.

Is there any hope?

xx

My husband also told me this morning he wont pay for anymore treatment, this is our first and only cycle!!! He told me before we would do whatever it takes and he wont give up. I am so devastated by this and angry with him, not sure how I should react, he has told me to find the money myself, which he knows I cant


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Harry, I would still hold out hope until your actual test date and my clinic says two days after in an early transfer. I had spotting at 10 weeks from the pessaries as they can irritate your cervix, so maybe that's nothing to worry about and as for cramps I had them and got a bfp and last pregnancy I had them on and off throughout the first trimester and I know friends who had them all through, the pessaries have cramp as a side effect.
As for your husband maybe focus on you and the ivf for now and see what happens when you know the outcome. 
I hope everything goes well for you xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks Tania, I will keep everything crossed   xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm 3dp5dt and last night I took a shower, not a hot one, temp was only at 40 degrees and I didn't stay directly under the water. 

I forgot to open a window though and there's no fan so no ventilation so the room got quite steamy that my cheeks got flush. 

Have I ruined my transfer?


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Harry2604 - it could still be late implantation so there is still a chance - if you cant get bloods at your gp then medichecks do them it doesn't matter what the first number is, just that it doubles. as for you DH you need to tell him to do one basically! he has no right to decide your fertility or decide your future, my DH wont do a sperm donor or adoption so if he doesn't pay for IVF then I will do what I want FOR MYSELF! no one should make decisions for you like that, its a very selfish and arrogant thing to do. sometimes the complacency of men to the suffering and gruelling cycles of IVF is quite disgusting, I hate male doctors telling me they 'understand' or DH asking whats the matter when we have just has another CP. this is why this board is so good. I went abroad for mini IVF which is about £900 with drugs flights hotel and everything else included it was about £2800. so how dare he sacrifice your happiness because of money. your supposed to be a team and in this together discussing it together and compromising together. tell him this is non negotiable xx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Harry - there is still chance as long as you still have time until OTD, wishing the best for you!

Carrie - my clinic said to avoid baths, but showers should be fine. Like you said it wasn't a hot shower, it should be fine...


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Harry hope all works out for you. Re pessaries falling out, do you find it helpful to lie down for 5 mins or so after inserting to keep it in? I find gel stuff comes out if I walk about afterwards, I am guessing it is best to keep it inside as much as poss x


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

The test this morning was negative, but im sure there is the faintest thin line, I may just be imagining it, but I did another and Im sure I can see it on that one too. You have to hold it in bright light and it is hard to see, so I maybe wrong, but im going to continue with cyclogest today and retest tomorrow just in case. 

I agree Alex, Im so angry, Ive told him I want time alone, I dont know what to think. I said I would sell my car and rings for the next round but he still says no, and says if it was meant to be it would have worked this time. Im so angry as when i stimmed out of 9 follicles only 1 grew and on max menapur for an extra 5 days we managed to get 3 growing but they said i should cancel the cycle and go again without the suppression. But we went with it (because I always thought there was the option of another round) I only got one egg which luckily fertilised and gave a grade 1 embryo with 8 cells for a 3dt. But i would never have risked only going with the one big follicle and 2 small.

I feel betrayed by him and its not that he cant afford it either. I dont want him near me at the moment. He says I am now emotionally blackmailing him!!!

Sorry for the rant ladies, but i have no one to talk to now.

emzyjk i find the pessaries always come out, once they dissolve and release the hormone the pessary comes out as goo, there is nothing you can do about it, they have to come out 

xx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Oh Harry, I really feel for you. My clinic recommends having 2 months off so can you just take some time together and decide next steps in a few weeks or months? Do you think this is his way of being sad? He might change his mind. Could you confide in a friend too? Do keep us updated and we're here for you.

My engagement ring was quite expensive and I'd probably suggest selling it too if my OH said the same! 

I'd be so upset by the 'if its meant to be it would have worked this time'. It just adds so much pressure. There are so many factors and i've had three BFN but each cycle has been really different. 

  

Can you tell i've got my period and a bit emotional?!

Fertilityhawk, I'm sure about testing early and if results change. I've never had anything other than a BFN sadly. Hope you're doing okay. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Harry2604 - and what is he doing to you!!! you have every right to be angry with him what is he playing at!! INFERTILITY IS A DISEASE, we don't choose it, its not something that happens due to lifestyle choices nor is it something that is simply sorted, there are many reasons for it and if everyone said if it was meant to be, then no one would help anyone with cancer, or bother finding cures for anything. god forbid you have trouble during labour, is he going to say no to medical intervention or ask the price first! shame on him, he is being completely unfair and unreasonable, why is he acting like a petulant little child when you need him the most, the 2ww is so stressful he should be there, he will never understand but he should still be there. My DH does nothing, I have done, paid and fought this journey on my own so god help him if he ever said stop. He is a good man just not a good man with IVF for some reason. Men suck!!! your doing the right thing, keep him away until you get your final result whens your OTD.

don't drink anything tonight and try and get a really  concentrated sample tomorrow, what tests are you using,  xx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Good luck for testing again tomorrow Harry xx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Im sure he is very upset too, his ex wife told him he was infertile after only she went to the follow up with consultant, and that sperm donor was only option. He has 2 kids by donor and she treats him as a cash cow and makes it clear they are very much her children(they are both over 18 now and neither speak to him). When we met I was desperate for a child (I do have one already 5yrs) and asked him to do another test, turns out he has low count but is possible with ICSI, so he has all this resentment and thought he was infertile all his life, is 53yrs now. He was never keen but then suddenly wanted to try so I was over the moon, he was really into it, and very emotional, especially when the egg fertilised. He now says he only went along with it for me, but it must be a massive thing for him when he never thought it was possible. I know I have a child so its not the same for me as those who dont, I can only imagine how terrible it must be for those doing endless cycles trying, Its horrendous for me as it is. So I dont like to moan when really I should be grateful for what I have, which I am, but I'm still desperate for another. 

He earns a lot of money but I cannot work due to ill health so there is no way i can pay for it without selling stuff he has bought me, which I would happily do. I cant believe he has done this after saying we will have another go if it doesnt work. Maybe it was all to much for him emotionally, but he still hasnt discussed it with me, just told me thats it.

Its my OTD today, so I know its over really, but im sure I can see a faint line, and I had pink/brown spotting on Saturday, so hoping there is a possibility of a very late implant. I will test tomorrow morning just to check and then let it go if still negative.

The worst bit is its my birthday on Wednesday and I will be 44ys, which I know is seen as the cut off point for own eggs, I feel thats the  end of the road then, and OH still wants to go to the theatre as he had bought tickets and is annoyed I have said I dont want to go now.  

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Harry hope test tomorrow may give you some certainty. Are you not due for blood test on OTD? It is such a rocky road what with emotions hopes expectations disappointments sadness togetherness and aloneness ... hope your other half will be more positive when he has chance to process, sounds like he may want to continue life as normal for now ... has it been a bit full on maybe? Take care. Keep in touch xx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi is there a way to attach a photo? 

I'm one day past my OTD but I did another test this morning and it had a faint line, but I want someone to look at it and tell me if I'm wrong or not. It was a Sainsbury's test. I went and got a clear blue this afternoon but that was negative, so not sure if that means the other test is incorrect or just not enough hormone in afternoon 

Xx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Harry, maybe call your clinic and see what they say in regards the tests? Or could you wait and see if your period starts?

From your comment above you and your partner have been through lots. I can't imagine how he must be feeling and was maybe a bit hasty on my comments before. 

Hope you can work it through. Is he close to your 5 year old? X


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Harry - what dose does the test run at, some shop tests start at 50ui FRER start at 20, I don't like the clear blue ones I get BFN's on them and BFP's on others, can you not get a first response (FRER) best thing to do is leave it 2 days, HCG is supposed to double every 48hours min, I know its going to be hard but don't stop your meds and try and hang on xx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Alex- it doesnt say what level it detects, but is meant to be able to detect early, I will repeat it tomorrow and see. My cyclogest runs out tomorrow so if no stronger line by then I guess thats it. I just wish my clinic did blood tests, I cant get one with the gp for a week. Im pretty sure its a negative so will just do 2 tests in the morning and then let it go. I could get a FRER, but need to go into town, if test still shows faint line i will get one tomorrow

Rio- I dont think you said anything hastily. He has been very unfair and admitted last night he was cruel to say we are stopping straight after I did the test. A far as I know my period wont start whilst using the pessaries, is that right?

He now say he is in a real state and cant cope emotionally with the rollercoaster of IVF, and now doesnt want a baby. He does get emotional and often changes his mind about stuff, so I am going to try and calm down and give this some time and he may then change his mind. I am still so angry at him.

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## fruitbowl (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Harry

I found this list on another site, which might explain why you get a result on some tests and not others - looks as if the Sainsbury test is one of the most sensitive:

Sensitivity of home pregnancy tests (lower = more sensitive, earlier results)
Superdrug Own Brand (pink box - states can use 4 days before late AF on box) 10mIU
First Vue dip tests (poundland) - 20mIU
One step midstream (ALDI) - 25mIU
Clearblue - 25mIU
Clearblue Digital - 50mIU
First response early response - 12.5mIU
Boots own brand - 25mIU/50mIU 
Sainsburys own - 15mIU
Tesco own - 25mIU
ASDA own - 25mIU
CBD with conception indicator - 25mIU


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Harry - I'm glad your talking to him a bit more, I'm not surprised your still angry with him, he may find this hard but its ten times harder for you, and at least he is starting to see it, so maybe your right give him more time to calm down any then maybe he will stop being arrogant and selfish and start being more honest and supportive especially now

you wont bleed until you stop the meds, they are designed to support your pregnancy, so until then AF wont arrive. if you still see a faint line I would contact the early pregnancy clinic, you must have one in you area and explain the situation, tell them you have ran out of meds you need a beta blood test and extra meds, they are really good and helpful, its best to get a definite answer as you only started spotting 3-4 days ago and I had a faint line for 4 days before it got stronger. just be sure good luck my love xx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Just wanted to tell you DH has had a complete turn around and has apologised for panicking. We are going ahead for another cycle as soon as clinic says we can. 

So if it's bad news in the morning It's not so desperate now. 

Thank you so much ladies, you have been amazing, you are the only ones I had to talk too

Xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Harry2604 - that's amazing news, im so so happy for you, and its great that he has come to that decision, at least now you know what to expect good luck for testing xx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Harry - good news regarding your DH apologising and turning around, and also good luck for your testing!


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

It was definitely a negative today, so I have stopped the pessaries and awaiting AF. Thanks for all your help.
Does anyone know how soon they will let you cycle again? can I start again next month?

Fruitbowl - thanks that is really helpful, I never realised clearblue needed such high levels

xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

its normally 2 bleeds then you start again on your 3rd, your body needs time to adjust and get rid of any fluid left over in your ovaries and any meds in your system, good luck for next time hough at least now you know what to expect xx


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Harry I'm sorry to hear your news but pleased that you are going to get to try again, I hope that next time is your one, try and relax between now and then x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Harry I'm so sorry it's not this time but really pleased you get to go again.
Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Harry - good luck for your next cycle!


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you everyone and good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Well ladies it's BFN for me today. I'm gutted. Have one hatching blast frostie on ice waiting for us but am terrified after my missed miscarriage and erpc that there's something wrong with me. Just feeling a little sad today. We invest so much in to this and I'm finding it so hard and I'm so sick of worrying all the time. 

Sorry, rant over. 
Hope everyone else is doing well xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Well ladies it's BFN for me today. I'm gutted. Have one hatching blast frostie on ice waiting for us but am terrified after my missed miscarriage and erpc that there's something wrong with me. Just feeling a little sad today. We invest so much in to this and I'm finding it so hard and I'm so sick of worrying all the time. 

Sorry, rant over. 
Hope everyone else is doing well xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

So sorry emotional. It gets so draining but your time will come. (Prob long over due). Think of your little frostie. Dont lose hope yet, this could be the one meant for you! Xx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sending 💗💗💗 emotional. It's so rubbish getting a BFN. I'm sorry xx


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey ladies, 
Hope it's ok to jump on 
Had 2 frozen embryos transferred on 22nd my test date is 5th may
Been driving myself crazy worrying about every little thing 
It's been a long 3 years of trying

I've been naughty and bought a cheap test did it this afternoon 
What do you guys think? 
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o74/maria_d69/IMG-20170429-WA0003.jpg


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh thats positive! Unless you have trigger still in you. How long since trigger shot?? Id say congrats xx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this emotional, hopefully you will find the strength to try again and complete your family soon. In the meantime enjoy that miracle daughter of yours xx


----------

